# [Guide] RCA Voyager RCT6873W42 Unlock Boot loader and root



## mrmazak (Apr 2, 2017)

Root has been achieved for rca tablet, With the intel atom chip


Basic steps are Just like many android devices.

1. Unlock boot loader
2. Flash modified stock recovery
3. Test boot a permissive boot.img
4. Flash permissive boot.img (if test boot was ok)
5. Boot into Custom recovery and flash superSu.

 The modified recovery has adb active. This is needed to get back into bootloader mode if flashing goes wrong.
 Because on the RCA tablet there is no button combination for bootloader boot mode.


* Steps that the included tool performs:*

First step tool does is ask soc type. (intel or MTK) for this guide it needs to be intel.

1. Guides user through the bootloader unlock steps.
    adb reboot fastboot
	  verifies the status of unlocked or not
	  verifies the ability to do unlock in not already unlocked
	fastboot flashing unlock
	fastboot format userdata
	fastboot format cache
	fastboot reboot

2. Fastboot boot generic CWM recovery. To use its root shell for copying devices boot.img and recovery.img
3. Use Carliv Android Image kitchen tools to unpack the pulled boot.img and recovery.img
*RECOVERY*
4. copy adbkey.pub from pc running the patch to stock-recovery\ramdisk\data\misc\adb\adb_keys
   copy adbkey.pub from pc running the patch to stock-recovery\ramdisk\adb_keys
	this s done to ensure an authorized adb connection to device even after factory reset and data format
5. Edit recovery\ramdisk\default.prop as follows:
	"ro.secure=1" to "ro.secure=0"
	"ro.debuggable=0" to "ro.debuggable=1"
	"persist.sys.usb.config=mtp" "persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb"
	add line: persist.service.adb.enable=1                                                   
	add line: persist.service.debuggable=1
6. Use Carliv Android Image kitchen tools to re-pack recovery
*BOOT*
7. copy adbkey.pub from pc running the patch to stock-boot\ramdisk\data\misc\adb\adb_keys
   copy adbkey.pub from pc running the patch to stock-boot\ramdisk\adb_keys
	this s done to ensure an authorized adb connection to device even after factory reset and data format
8. Edit boot\ramdisk\default.prop as follows:
	"ro.secure=1" to "ro.secure=0"
	"ro.debuggable=0" to "ro.debuggable=1"
	"persist.sys.usb.config=mtp" "persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb"
	add line: persist.service.adb.enable=1                                                   
	add line: persist.service.debuggable=1
9. Edit boot\ramdisk\*fstab* as follows:
    "forceencrypt" to "encryptable"	
10. Add these lines to boot/ramdisk/init.rc after the line that starts: "on init"
   # root use Permissive
   write /sys/fs/selinux/enforce 0
11. Swap sepolicy and /sbin/adbd with permissive (insecure) versions included in tool "/img" folder
12. Use Carliv Android Image kitchen tools to re-pack boot
*CWM*
13. Use Carliv Android Image kitchen tools to unpack the generic CWM
14. copy stock-recovery\recovery.img-kernel to unpacked generic CWM folder (replacing file that is there)
	copy stock-recovery\recovery.img-second to unpacked generic CWM folder (replacing file that is there)
15. Use Carliv Android Image kitchen tools to re-pack CWM
*SECOND / FLASH MENU*
16. fastboot boot patched boot.img
     used to verify patched image does not cause device to brick
17. fastboot flash boot patched-boot.img
     flashes patched-boot (user must have verified boot image works in previous step)
     then formats /data to remove encryption
18. fastboot flash recovery patched-recovery
      stock recovery does not seem to work when booted, so test booting pached image not done
	  this modified recovery is needed to be able to get back to bootloader mode if trouble occurs.
19. Load patched CWM 
      loads patched recovery to be used to flash SuperSu and also to make device "back-ups"






Updated 2-4-2018 Multi-platform-patch-tool
==>>*Multi-platform-patch-tool*


*Downloads Needed:*
	Download adb=fastboot 15 second instal == https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
	Download intel drivers == https://software.intel.com/en-us/protected-download/385047/494732
	Download SuperSu.zip  == https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/v2-64-2-66-supersu-mode-t3286120


*Thanks:*
@vampirefo for most of the needed parts to make this work. CWM, permissive su-policy, without that this would not be possible

@bluefirebird For the image unpack tool



Youtube video I found , of someone explaining how he used the files to root his device. 

Video is from before patch tool written. Video was from when individual build files were available.
New method of patching individual device files , removes possibility of flashing files from wrong device. 








History of this root method started in this thread.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rca-voyager-rct6873w42-rooting-help-t3485625


----------



## Grishak (Apr 2, 2017)

Tablet hangs on bootloader unlock screen due to the volume keys not responding. Also, on first connect with fastboot flashing unlock, tablet responds with power key every time unless unplugged from usb. Upon second attempt, the power button key issue stops, but the volume keys do not function on the bootloader unlock screen.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 2, 2017)

Grishak said:


> Tablet hangs on bootloader unlock screen due to the volume keys not responding. Also, on first connect with fastboot flashing unlock, tablet responds with power key every time unless unplugged from usb. Upon second attempt, the power button key issue stops, but the volume keys do not function on the bootloader unlock screen.

Click to collapse



Are you using this with correct drivers?
And with working voyager tablet, with an Intel soc. This does not work with an m version tablet(mtk soc)

I never had problems with volume key not recognized


----------



## Grishak (Apr 2, 2017)

It's the RCT6873W42 with the Intel Atom. I'll check the drivers, but it reads the power button, just not the volume buttons.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

I have verified driver installation. Fastboot will not recognize volume up or down. Power button is the only one registering a key event. (4) EV_POWER received.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 2, 2017)

Grishak said:


> It's the RCT6873W42 with the Intel Atom. I'll check the drivers, but it reads the power button, just not the volume buttons.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------
> 
> I have verified driver installation. Fastboot will not recognize volume up or down. Power button is the only one registering a key event. (4) EV_POWER received.

Click to collapse



What about the allow OEM unlock toggle in the developer options screen?

I do not know how to verify key presses as you refer to. 
So cannot compare on my end.

There may be different versions released with same model number.

I will make note in the op with the model and build number of my tablet, and can also include a link to the thread where the boot.img was built and tested.

But your problem seems to be before you can even get to that point.


----------



## Grishak (Apr 2, 2017)

OEM Unlock is enabled. This is my fourth android root, I have yet to ever run into an issue with the volume keys not registering during fastboot. The confirmation screen to unlock the bootloader is visible, but I am unable to select yes or no. The only button that functions is the power key, it times out after 70 seconds. Perhaps if there were a way to extend that timeout period, the volume keys could function. I have attempted removing the usb cable after initiating the flash unlock command, also plugging it into an alternative charger, removed and entered headphones to trigger the volume control. I turned up a search on an individual that had an issue with RCA not programming the volume keys into the Bootloader Unlock screen. Different model, but that was the only thing I managed to find. Strange.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 2, 2017)

Grishak said:


> OEM Unlock is enabled. This is my fourth android root, I have yet to ever run into an issue with the volume keys not registering during fastboot. The confirmation screen to unlock the bootloader is visible, but I am unable to select yes or no. The only button that functions is the power key, it times out after 70 seconds. Perhaps if there were a way to extend that timeout period, the volume keys could function. I have attempted removing the usb cable after initiating the flash unlock command, also plugging it into an alternative charger, removed and entered headphones to trigger the volume control. I turned up a search on an individual that had an issue with RCA not programming the volume keys into the Bootloader Unlock screen. Different model, but that was the only thing I managed to find. Strange.

Click to collapse




I did see that same issue with an earlier release on an rca tablet.

My build number is :
RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04
Kernel:
3.14.0+
Patch level:
June 1, 2016


Also the directions I had when unlocking was to hold volume up button before giving the "fastboot flashing unlock" command to avoid a timing problem. 
I did not have the problem either way.


----------



## Grishak (Apr 2, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/firmware-rca-viking-pro-rct6303w87dk-t3325158

That RCA Viking Pro tablet, that was the reference to the volume keys not being programmed.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Android Version: 6.0.1
Kernel Version: 3.14.0 Aug 22 19:31:40 CST 2016
Build number: RCT6873w42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.70-W01
Patch Level: June 1, 2016


----------



## Grishak (Apr 3, 2017)

I had a dream that it was an SD card holding me back. Sure enough, there was an SD card installed in the tablet which was preventing me from unlocking the bootloader. So as of now, it is unlocked and I will proceed with your directions and post an update shortly.


----------



## Grishak (Apr 3, 2017)

After flashing the modified boot file on step B, my tablet screen is black with the backlight. I can not interact with the tablet except for volume down disconnecting the device and turning the backlight off. Also
error: device unauthorized.
This adbd's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set;
So basically if the authorization for ADB is gone AND my screen is gone...


----------



## Wphall (Apr 3, 2017)

I have the RCA Voyager RCT6973W43 will this work on it


----------



## Grishak (Apr 3, 2017)

Wphall said:


> I have the RCA Voyager RCT6973W43 will this work on it

Click to collapse



Well I have the same model, my screen is now useless after unlocking the bootloader and flashing the first image. Am now searching for a new tablet. The issue immediately began right after rebooting from the successful flashing. Black screen, android set up the os and configured itself, screen still inactive. Debug is disabled now and I have no way to access the tablet via ADB/fastboot now. Out of ideas.

Update

After attempting to blindly access recovery *nothing will display on screen* and I have learned that my volume down button shuts off the screen and disconnects the tablet from my pc for a moment. Also I am positive the touch screen is no longer active, windows picks up the tablet as a storage device. I am thinking that it is the end of for this tablet.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 3, 2017)

Grishak said:


> Well I have the same model, my screen is now useless after unlocking the bootloader and flashing the first image. Am now searching for a new tablet. The issue immediately began right after rebooting from the successful flashing. Black screen, android set up the os and configured itself, screen still inactive. Debug is disabled now and I have no way to access the tablet via ADB/fastboot now. Out of ideas.
> 
> Update
> 
> After attempting to blindly access recovery *nothing will display on screen* and I have learned that my volume down button shuts off the screen and disconnects the tablet from my pc for a moment. Also I am positive the touch screen is no longer active, windows picks up the tablet as a storage device. I am thinking that it is the end of for this tablet.

Click to collapse



;;

That is unfortunate. I would have expected you to stop when knew the build numbers and kernel versions were different. 

recovery has nothing to do with the boot.img, so your stock recovery should still be there. From powered off hold volume button closer to the usb cable, and the power button for about 10 seconds. the wait for the warning screen to count down. (30 seconds)

should be at recovery. 


Do you have the bootloader untrusted screen after unlocking.?
What do you mean "android set up the os and configured itself" ?  
did you do the userdata format? that is needed to decrypt the tablet. as the /data area from factory is force-encrypted.


----------



## Grishak (Apr 3, 2017)

Basically after unlocking the bootloader and flashing the first image... my tablet screen has been rendered useless. It is completely unusable and all of this happened before you posted the version number.

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

I followed all instructions described up to the end of Step B. Upon completion of step B, my tablet screen has been rendered useless. Either it conveniently died at the worst time, or something during the flashing caused it. Either way, I have removed the battery, checked connections and can't find anything. Backlight, black screen. 24/7 can't get anything else to display. Can't do a thing with it.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

Well, I hope this brick helps others not make the same mistake, LOL!
I picked up the tablet for $20 months ago and have been waiting for a root.
Now it's dead so I guess it's time for a better tablet until this one is on sale again!


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2017)

Wphall said:


> I have the RCA Voyager RCT6973W43 will this work on it

Click to collapse



No, this root is device specific.

Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Grishak said:


> Basically after unlocking the bootloader and flashing the first image... my tablet screen has been rendered useless. It is completely unusable and all of this happened before you posted the version number.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bricking your tablet would be the expected outcome, as this root was never ever meant for your tablet.

Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Grishak (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like I'll have a nice battery and screen for a raspberry pi.


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 3, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> No, this root is device specific.
> 
> Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was rooting my tablet from "out of the box" according to the directions, and everything was fine up until the same point.  After flashing the modified boot img, formatting userdata and cache, and issuing the fastboot reboot command, now all I get is a backlit screen.  Volume down does turn the screen black for a moment then lights back up.  The pc sees it as a flash drive, but adb devices doesn't see it at all (not even as an unauthorized device).

My tablet is the correct model.  RCT6873W42

I haven't figured out how to get into the recovery.  Holding volume up + power, etc doesn't do anything.

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




Grishak said:


> Looks like I'll have a nice battery and screen for a raspberry pi.

Click to collapse



I'm having the identical problem on the identical step you did, and I have the correct model/version.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 3, 2017)

icaruspony said:


> I was rooting my tablet from "out of the box" according to the directions, and everything was fine up until the same point.  After flashing the modified boot img, formatting userdata and cache, and issuing the fastboot reboot command, now all I get is a backlit screen.  Volume down does turn the screen black for a moment then lights back up.  The pc sees it as a flash drive, but adb devices doesn't see it at all (not even as an unauthorized device).
> 
> My tablet is the correct model.  RCT6873W42
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





All I can think to do at this point is to add an md5 to verify the files downloaded are the ones intended to be used.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2017)

It would seem before people try to root their device they should first know and be able to get into recovery before they attempt to root.

If you can't get into recovery via hardware keys, there is no point to continue trying to root your device until you figure that part out.

I don't have the exact tablet in this thread, Mine is close enough though.

to get into my recovery.

press and hold volume down and power until splash screen pops up, I get a splash screen just before count down screen, release and when 30 second count down finishes tablet boots into recovery.


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 3, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> It would seem before people try to root their device they should first know and be able to get into recovery before they attempt to root.
> 
> If you can't get into recovery via hardware keys, there is no point to continue trying to root your device until you figure that part out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 49 more of these tablets, still in their boxes, to test with.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2017)

icaruspony said:


> I have 49 more of these tablets, still in their boxes, to test with.

Click to collapse



Work out the booting into recovery combo before you attempt to root another one.

Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 3, 2017)

icaruspony said:


> I have 49 more of these tablets, still in their boxes, to test with.

Click to collapse



Lol. Test. OK. 
You make me laugh.

Seriously though don't test with all of them. 


Just do the unlock. And reboot make sure that part works.

Just thought of it. I did not go from stock to the permissive boot. I had a different modified boot.img that only removed the encryption first then I did the permissive. That might be a needed step.

Before you flash any more try "fastboot boot permissive-boot.img"

To make sure it boots before committing to flashing it .


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 3, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Lol. Test. OK.
> You make me laugh.
> 
> Seriously though don't test with all of them.
> ...

Click to collapse



10-4.

Mine are still in the Walmart return window, so I want to do this sooner rather than later.

The unlock part worked great... waited 30 seconds on warning, booted to a fresh Google set up, re-enabled USB debugging and OEM unlock.

The permissive boot img flash succeeded, as well as the two partition formats.  Then the fastboot reboot killed it.

I will do a "fastboot boot" instead of "fastboot flash" next time.  Which is permissive-boot.img?  Is that the rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img ?


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 3, 2017)

icaruspony said:


> 10-4.
> 
> Mine are still in the Walmart return window, so I want to do this sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes that's the one. And so it would be "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img"

On the "boot" command you do not need to specify the partition it is for like you do on the flash command.


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 3, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Yes that's the one. And so it would be "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img"
> 
> On the "boot" command you do not need to specify the partition it is for like you do on the flash command.

Click to collapse



Exactly... just like when doing a "one-time" boot of chainfire's systemless root on my Nexus.


----------



## Xsavi (Apr 3, 2017)

I have successfully rooted this tablet thanks to you and vampire! Thanks so much! 

For some odd reason, for every device I buy, I can't go without root. 

Okay, the next thing I'm gonna do is get the Xposed framework on this tablet. The FlashFire method won't work as the app crashes upon selecting a zip file to flash.

I tried the flashing it via the modified flash and CWM but I get the 255 error, it wouldn't flash.

Again, I can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 3, 2017)

Xsavi said:


> I have successfully rooted this tablet thanks to you and vampire! Thanks so much!
> 
> For some odd reason, for every device I buy, I can't go without root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was an odd issue with the cwm and the way it mounts the device. And as you noticed from the directions , there is a needed adb remount before SuperSU would flash, maybe try that. But I am not sure if exposed will work or not.


Just for makeing a note in the op what was your build number.

And did you follow the order of steps "as is" or slightly different.

I ask because there have been problems.


----------



## Xsavi (Apr 3, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> There was an odd issue with the cwm and the way it mounts the device. And as you noticed from the directions , there is a needed adb remount before SuperSU would flash, maybe try that. But I am not sure if exposed will work or not.
> 
> 
> Just for makeing a note in the op what was your build number.
> ...

Click to collapse



My build number is "RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.100-E07"

Yes I've followed your steps as is and I'm successfully rooted no problems.

To get Xposed on there, I followed the steps used to flash SuperSU and I got that error.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2017)

Xsavi said:


> My build number is "RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.100-E07"
> 
> Yes I've followed your steps as is and I'm successfully rooted no problems.
> 
> To get Xposed on there, I followed the steps used to flash SuperSU and I got that error.

Click to collapse



As far as I know Xposed doesn't work on Intel device's, that aren't 100% Google compliant.

Unless that has changed, last time I talked to the Xposed developer he said it would never work, and he would never change his source to include any device not compliant with Google's​ source code.


----------



## Xsavi (Apr 3, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> As far as I know Xposed doesn't work on Intel device's, that aren't 100% Google compliant.
> 
> Unless that has changed, last time I talked to the Xposed developer he said it would never work, and he would never change his source to include any device not compliant with Google's​ source code.

Click to collapse




Yeah, Installing it through the app results in a bootloop.

I'm trying to get out of the bootloop.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2017)

Xsavi said:


> Yeah, Installing it through the app results in a bootloop.
> 
> I'm trying to get out of the bootloop.

Click to collapse


https://github.com/rovo89/Xposed/issues/77

Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsavi (Apr 3, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> https://github.com/rovo89/Xposed/issues/77

Click to collapse



Thanks!

I had to sideload the uninstaller zip. I'm out of the bootloop now.

Sucks that Xposed doesn't work on this device, would've had a blast with that!

I'm gonna experiment with this tablet...


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 4, 2017)

Update:

New fresh tablet.  RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.110-E05

OEM unlocked, USB debugging enabled.  fastboot flashing unlock, it did automatic factory reset.

Not trusted 30 second countdown, boot up, re-enable USB debugging.  Confirmed I am able to access recovery very easily.

Now, I did "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img".  It booted successfully, and had message that decryption is unsuccessful (because of course userdata and cache weren't reformatted) and said to do a factory reset.  I did not do a factory reset.

It looks like the boot img is bootable.  I'm not sure why on the last tablet flashing that same boot img (which said it succeeded) caused no boot and no access to recovery.  I am hesitant to re-do the same steps as the last one (fastboot flash) without knowing why the last one failed.  Could it be because of the format of userdata and cache after flashing boot.img?  Would it be better to flash the boot img and not format it and try to let the tablet do it through recovery?

I'm not sure if I am ready to re-try.  I am hoping someone else can confirm that following the steps as outlined, exactly, has worked for them.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 4, 2017)

icaruspony said:


> Update:
> 
> New fresh tablet.  RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.110-E05
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your version is ended with 110 the versions that confirmed so far are 50 and 100. Yours might doing extra check for encryption, and trying to to use factory recovery to format would possibly cause more problem. Because factory recovery also has the force-encrypt flag. The modified stock recovery does not. 
So if your gonna try things. I would think that trying to flash both new images at same time .
But you would be first on 110,


----------



## icaruspony (Apr 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Your version is ended with 110 the versions that confirmed so far are 50 and 100. Yours might doing extra check for encryption, and trying to to use factory recovery to format would possibly cause more problem. Because factory recovery also has the force-encrypt flag. The modified stock recovery does not.
> So if your gonna try things. I would think that trying to flash both new images at same time .
> But you would be first on 110,

Click to collapse



Update:  Successfully rooted tablet #2.  So you can add the "RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.110-E05" version to the list of confirmed working builds.

As for the first tablet... why it failed... bad USB transfer of the boot image?  Perhaps it was a different build?  No way to know, since I don't know what build it was and cannot boot it up.  But I'll watch out for it on the next 48 tablets.

By the way... has anyone considered changing the kernel to bypass the 30 second warning message?  Or to lessen the 30 seconds to 1 second?


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 5, 2017)

*What about the V1.17.80-W04?*

Sad day. I bought mine on Black Friday and I haven't touched it since, following the original thread of these awesome guys working on rooting it. My build is:

RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04

Looks way too close to the build that bricks. Any suggestions?


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 5, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> Sad day. I bought mine on Black Friday and I haven't touched it since, following the original thread of these awesome guys working on rooting it. My build is:
> 
> RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04
> 
> Looks way too close to the build that bricks. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I don't want to make uneducated recommendations. 
I don't know why the different build is giving trouble.
I would think that test booting the images instead of flashing "should" be safe.

Also booting the CWM recovery should be a safe test. If the cwm boots you should be able to "DD" the boot.img and then we could try to make the same modification to it that was done to this boot.img, used for the root.


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I don't want to make uneducated recommendations.
> I don't know why the different build is giving trouble.
> I would think that test booting the images instead of flashing "should" be safe.
> 
> Also booting the CWM recovery should be a safe test. If the cwm boots you should be able to "DD" the boot.img and then we could try to make the same modification to it that was done to this boot.img, used for the root.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick response. I'm rather new to the rooting world. I did root my Kindle Fire HD 6 -- with the step-by-step guide provided on this site. But I'm not real familiar with how to perform the tasks you recommended. I understand it's a time vs value thing writing out instructions in layman terms, so I totally understand not having the time to hold my hand through the process. However, if anyone wishes to do so, I'm more than willing to participate.

Thank you again!


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 5, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I'm rather new to the rooting world. I did root my Kindle Fire HD 6 -- with the step-by-step guide provided on this site. But I'm not real familiar with how to perform the tasks you recommended. I understand it's a time vs value thing writing out instructions in layman terms, so I totally understand not having the time to hold my hand through the process. However, if anyone wishes to do so, I'm more than willing to participate.
> 
> Thank you again!

Click to collapse



I just modified the directions to include a test fastboot boot line. (2-a)
This is same advise I gave to icaruspony and for him it verified boot.img did boot and did not seem to have any side effect. 

If that step fails I can write up steps needed to try and pull your boot.img.


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I just modified the directions to include a test fastboot boot line. (2-a)
> This is same advise I gave to icaruspony and for him it verified boot.img did boot and did not seem to have any side effect.
> 
> If that step fails I can write up steps needed to try and pull your boot.img.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. I won't be able to tackle this until the weekend at the earliest, but I will definitely give it a shot and get back with you.


----------



## Plasmastar (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't know if you still need my build number or not. But here it is: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.110-E05

And yes, I successfully rooted it with your instructions.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 5, 2017)

Plasmastar said:


> I don't know if you still need my build number or not. But here it is: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.110-E05
> 
> And yes, I successfully rooted it with your instructions.

Click to collapse



Yes I do, and thank you.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 7, 2017)

I have updated the "tool" version of root, to include version check. I make assumption that the v19 vs v31 part is the difference in working or not. So that was used to decide if tool will open or close with a message stating not compatible.
Also added the test boot section in place of the old "host" section that is no longer needed due to having full root.

the files that are included in the tool are still same so only uploading new .bat file


```
@echo off
if not defined in_subprocess (cmd /k set in_subprocess=y ^& %0 %*) & exit )
cd "%~dp0"
IF EXIST "%~dp0\img" SET PATH=%PATH%;"%~dp0\img"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
attrib +h "img" >nul
IF NOT EXIST working mkdir "%~dp0\working"
IF NOT EXIST "img\no-force-encrypt-boot.img" GOTO error1
IF NOT EXIST "img\no-force-encrypt-recovery.img" GOTO error2
IF NOT EXIST "img\rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img" GOTO error3
if %errorlevel% neq 0 goto error
:start
adb shell getprop ro.build.product > working\product.txt
adb shell getprop ro.build.display.id >> working\product.txt
for /f %%i in ('FINDSTR "sofia3gr" working\product.txt') do set device=%%i
for /f %%i in ('FINDSTR "RCT6873W42" working\product.txt') do set build=%%i
echo %device%
echo %build%
find "sofia3gr" "%~dp0\working\product.txt"
if errorlevel 1 (
    echo Not sofia3gr device
	echo ending in 10 seconds
	timeout 10
	goto instructions
) else (
echo sofia3gr device ok to start tool)	
timeout 5
find "-V19-V1." "%~dp0\working\product.txt"
if errorlevel 1 (
    echo Not confirmed build
	echo ending in 10 seconds
	timeout 15
	exit
) else (
echo build confirmed ok to start tool)	
timeout 5
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:main
cls
echo( 
echo 	***************************************************
echo 	*                                                 *
echo 	*      RCA Bootloader Unlock Tool                 *
echo 	*                                                 *
echo 	***************************************************
echo(
echo 		 Choose what you need to work on.
echo(
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 1. UNLOCK BOOTLOADER           ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 2. FLASH BOOT IMAGE            ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 3. FLASH RECOVERY IMAGE        ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 4.  LOAD INTO CWM              ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 5.  TEST BOOT PERMISSIVE       ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 6.  SEE INSTRUCTIONS           ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ 7.  Install SuperSU            ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo 		][ E.  EXIT                       ][
echo 		][********************************][
echo(
set /p env=Type your option [1,2,3,4,5,6,7,E] then press ENTER: || set env="0"
if /I %env%==1 goto bootloader
if /I %env%==2 goto boot
if /I %env%==3 goto recovery
if /I %env%==4 goto CWM
if /I %env%==5 goto test-boot
if /I %env%==6 goto instructions
if /I %env%==7 goto SuperSU
if /I %env%==E goto end
echo(
echo %env% is not a valid option. Please try again! 
PING -n 3 127.0.0.1>nul
goto main
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:adb_check
adb devices -l | find "device product:" >nul
if errorlevel 1 (
    echo No adb connected devices
GOTO fastboot_check
) else (
    echo Found ADB!
	adb reboot fastboot
	timeout 10)
GOTO fastboot_check
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:fastboot_check
	fastboot devices -l | find "fastboot" >nul
if errorlevel 1 (
    echo No connected devices
pause
goto main
) else (
    echo Found FASTBOOT!)
:: (emulated "Return")
GOTO %RETURN%
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:bootloader
cls 
SET RETURN=Label1
GOTO adb_check
:Label1
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
echo [*] next we issue unlock and then you need to confirm with pushing volume button
echo [*] one last chance to cancel 
echo [*] CLOSE WINDOW or Ctrl c IF YOU WANT TO CANCEL
pause
echo fastboot flashing unlock
fastboot flashing unlock
timeout 5
fastboot reboot
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
goto main
:formatdata
echo [*] 
echo fastboot format userdata
fastboot format userdata
echo fastboot format cache
fastboot format cache
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
echo --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
echo [*] MUST REMOVE USB CABLE AND LET COUNTDOWN TIMER ON SCREEN COTINUE
echo [*] IF DEVICE POWERS OFF JUST HOLD POWER BUTTON TO TURN BACK ON
echo [*] skip steps in setup then re-enable developer options and abd debugging
echo [*] press any button to continue
pause
echo fastboot reboot is next
fastboot reboot
goto main
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:boot
cls
SET RETURN=Label2
GOTO adb_check
:Label2
echo [*] DEFAULT CHOISE OF Boot Has been set to Permissive
CHOICE  /C 12 /T 10 /D 1 /M "Do You Want To Install 1=Permissive or 2=Enforcing Boot"
IF ERRORLEVEL 2 GOTO 20
IF ERRORLEVEL 1 GOTO 10

:10
echo you chose to instal Permissive Boot
pause
fastboot flash boot img/rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img
GOTO formatdata
:20
echo you chose to instal Original no-force-encrypt-enforceing boot
pause
echo fastboot flash boot img/no-force-encrypt-boot.img
fastboot flash boot img/no-force-encrypt-boot.img
GOTO formatdata
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:recovery
cls
SET RETURN=Label3
GOTO adb_check
:Label3
echo fastboot flash recovery img/no-force-encrypt-recovery.img
fastboot flash recovery img/no-force-encrypt-recovery.img
echo waiting here to read any output before rebooting
pause 
fastboot reboot 
GOTO main
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:CWM
cls
SET RETURN=Label4
GOTO adb_check
:Label4
echo fastboot boot img/rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img
fastboot boot img/rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img
IF %RETURN%==Label4 GOTO main
:: (emulated "Return")
GOTO %RETURN%
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:instructions
cls
type "Instructions.txt"
pause
GOTO start
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:test-boot
cls
SET RETURN=Label5
GOTO adb_check
:Label5
echo fastboot boot img/rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img
fastboot boot img/rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img
echo(
echo IF TABLET BOOTS WITH THIS IMAGE IT IS ASSUMED THAT IT WILL BE SAFE TO FLASH IT
pause
echo rebooting now
adb reboot
goto main
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:SuperSU
echo pushing superSU to the internal storage
adb push img/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.79-SYSTEMMODE.zip /sdcard/Download/
echo rebooting into CWM recovery.
echo When fully loaded
echo select "install zip"
echo select "choose zip from /sdcard"
echo selrct "0"
echo select "Download"
echo select "UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.79-SYSTEMMODE.zip"
echo select "yes" to install zip
echo when done select go back
echo select reboot system
echo select "no" when CWM asks to fix root
echo press any key when ready to start
pause
SET RETURN=Label7
GOTO adb_check
:Label7
SET RETURN=Label9
goto Label4
:Label9
echo wait for recovery to fully load then press button to continue
echo press any key to have adb remount before starting superSU install
pause
adb remount
:: This line needs adjusting, it does not function as is yet
:: 
::adb shell recovery --update_package=/sdcard/0/Download/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.79-SYSTEMMODE.zip
echo now safe to start the install step listed above
echo press any button for tool to return to menu
pause
goto main
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:error
echo Image File not Found!!
echo Check that you have unzipped the 
echo whole Tool Package
pause
goto end
:error1
echo Boot.img not Found!!
echo Check that you have unzipped the 
echo whole Tool Package
pause
goto end
:error2
echo Recovery.img not Found!!
echo Check that you have unzipped the 
echo whole Tool Package
pause
goto end
:error3
echo CWM File not Found!!
echo Check that you have unzipped the 
echo whole Tool Package
pause
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:end
echo(
for /f %%a in ("%~dp0\working\*") do del /q "%%a" >nul
PING -n 1 127.0.0.1>nul
exit
```

never mind i will upload the whole package. I know sometimes directions are lost in translation, so whole package is better than "--download this and change that"
changed in op


----------



## rpk3 (Apr 7, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I have updated the "tool" version of root, to include version check. I make assumption that the v19 vs v31 part is the difference in working or not. So that was used to decide if tool will open or close with a message stating not compatible.
> Also added the test boot section in place of the old "host" section that is no longer needed due to having full root.
> 
> the files that are included in the tool are still same so only uploading new .bat file
> ...

Click to collapse



Your awesomeness!


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 7, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> Thank you so much. I won't be able to tackle this until the weekend at the earliest, but I will definitely give it a shot and get back with you.

Click to collapse



Stupid ADB.  My kindle still connects, but ADB isn't seeing this tablet. I'm using 1.0.32. I posted on the "[TOOL] [WINDOWS] ADB, Fastboot and Drivers - 15 seconds ADB Installer v1.4.3" thread about the best way to upgrade. As soon as I get ADB working, I'll try this out.

Thank you again.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 8, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> Stupid ADB.  My kindle still connects, but ADB isn't seeing this tablet. I'm using 1.0.32. I posted on the "[TOOL] [WINDOWS] ADB, Fastboot and Drivers - 15 seconds ADB Installer v1.4.3" thread about the best way to upgrade. As soon as I get ADB working, I'll try this out.
> 
> Thank you again.

Click to collapse



Please remember "DO NOT" FLASH ANY OF THE IMAGES on "your" tablet. You have the v31 build. It made 1 maybe 2 bricks already.

The test here is just to try and boot first the boot.img.

Then try to boot the cwm-recovery.img

Will need to copy the files from your tablet to try and make a version that "might" work on that build.

This works with an sd card. the boot and recovery are the ones to be modified to get root.  The rest are for a complete backup.
Need to be booted into cwm recovery for this to work, because need root access.


```
#verify adb is root
adb shell whoami
#if response is "root" then can continue
adb shell mount external_sd
adb shell mkdir /external_sd/RCA
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID001 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p7.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID010 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p4.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID013 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p11.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID022 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p1.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID023 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p2.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID024 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p3.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID033 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p14.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID034 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p13.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID068 of=/external_sd/RCA/system.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID069 of=/external_sd/RCA/data.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID070 of=/external_sd/RCA/cache.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID071 of=/external_sd/RCA/boot.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID074 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p18.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID076 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p5.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID115 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p6.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID118 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p8.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID121 of=/external_sd/RCA/recovery.img
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID122 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p12.img
```


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 8, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Please remember "DO NOT" FLASH ANY OF THE IMAGES on "your" tablet. You have the v31 build. It made 1 maybe 2 bricks already.
> 
> The test here is just to try and boot first the boot.img.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the clarification. I appreciate the help and look forward to being able to contribute information that could help others.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 14, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I appreciate the help and look forward to being able to contribute information that could help others.

Click to collapse



Have you had a chance to do any test with this yet?


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 14, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Have you had a chance to do any test with this yet?

Click to collapse



No. I still don't have ADB and I haven't been able to get help on the ADB forum with that problem.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 14, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> No. I still don't have ADB and I haven't been able to get help on the ADB forum with that problem.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with your adb. ?
I useed the 15 second installer and it works


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 14, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> What's wrong with your adb. ?
> I useed the 15 second installer and it works

Click to collapse



I'm running version 1.0.32. My kindle connects just fine, but my RCA tablet doesn't show up when I list adb devices. I was going to upgrade to the latest, but I wanted to make sure I did the upgrade right. Do I uninstall 1.0.32 first? I figure updating my ADB is the simplest solution to try since it's not connecting. The computer sees the device and it charges over the USB cable.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 14, 2017)

KindleFireHD6 said:


> I'm running version 1.0.32. My kindle connects just fine, but my RCA tablet doesn't show up when I list adb devices. I was going to upgrade to the latest, but I wanted to make sure I did the upgrade right. Do I uninstall 1.0.32 first? I figure updating my ADB is the simplest solution to try since it's not connecting. The computer sees the device and it charges over the USB cable.

Click to collapse



I know if it is done, this might be a simple question, but.  Is adb debugging enabled in developer options?


----------



## KindleFireHD6 (Apr 14, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I know if it is done, this might be a simple question, but.  Is adb debugging enabled in developer options?

Click to collapse



Yes. It is. No such thing as a dumb question. My fault for not covering that base in my post.


----------



## spank_williams (Apr 14, 2017)

*successful root*

Successful root right out of the box. I followed the instructions but did not reboot fastboot every time. I just checked to make sure the permissive bootloader loaded then I flashed all three images via fastboot then booted into the cwm recovery without flashing it. Once there I made a backup then tried to push the supersu zip to the location given in the instructions but couldn't. I ended up pushing it to /sdcard/ and then I was able to find it and install it no problem. Other than that everything went great. Thanks for this root.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 14, 2017)

spank_williams said:


> Successful root right out of the box. I followed the instructions but did not reboot fastboot every time. I just checked to make sure the permissive bootloader loaded then I flashed all three images via fastboot then booted into the cwm recovery without flashing it. Once there I made a backup then tried to push the supersu zip to the location given in the instructions but couldn't. I ended up pushing it to /sdcard/ and then I was able to find it and install it no problem. Other than that everything went great. Thanks for this root.

Click to collapse



Good. Can you please let me know your build version, so it can be added to the confirmed list.


----------



## spank_williams (Apr 14, 2017)

the build number is RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04


----------



## thesloth304 (Apr 15, 2017)

*6.0-v31-v1.17.80-w04*

I was able to unlock the bootloader. I attempted to boot the boot img. but it just hung on the voyager logo. restarted it and it went immediately to the android logo and said erasing. After that, it must have restored itself.  took me back to initial setup.  Let me know what else I can do to help with getting a working root on this build. Could I try to boot cwm and pull a copy of the boot img?


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 15, 2017)

thesloth304 said:


> I was able to unlock the bootloader. I attempted to boot the boot img. but it just hung on the voyager logo. restarted it and it went immediately to the android logo and said erasing. After that, it must have restored itself.  took me back to initial setup.  Let me know what else I can do to help with getting a working root on this build. Could I try to boot cwm and pull a copy of the boot img?

Click to collapse



The erasing screen, did that come after the unlock part too? It should have. If you tried to boot the permissise-boot after the unlock without doing a reboot first, that might have been the reason for hanging.

If you don't mind attempting , go ahead and try the cwm boot, and pull the image. Remember the /data portion of tablet will not be able to be mounted because it is still encrypted, so will need external sd card to save to


----------



## jakfish (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a post-rooting question: does rooting the Voyager Pro take away the ability to download and watch Netflix video offline?

I've read, anecdotally, that rooting does remove this feature. You can stream, but not download.

Can anybody confirm this?

Jake


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 19, 2017)

jakfish said:


> I have a post-rooting question: does rooting the Voyager Pro take away the ability to download and watch Netflix video offline?
> 
> I've read, anecdotally, that rooting does remove this feature. You can stream, but not download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't have Netflix but I did search Netflix root problem on Google. There have been many issues with Netflix and rooted phones (dates of results were from 2011-2014), so I assume you may be correct. But there is usually a fix or hack to get around  it. Problem I see though is some of the fixes use exposed and that will not work on this tablet.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 19, 2017)

jakfish said:


> I have a post-rooting question: does rooting the Voyager Pro take away the ability to download and watch Netflix video offline?
> 
> I've read, anecdotally, that rooting does remove this feature. You can stream, but not download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interested I have never heard of this, of course I decided to test and see for myself, I am typing on a tablet while my rooted Blu Life Max is downloading a movie called The Punisher.
Ok finished downloading now watching, so I am going to call BS on this.

So the real question is can your tablet right now unrooted download from Netflix? Probably not, if it can root won't stop it.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 19, 2017)

Wonderful, thanks for checking that out.

My unrooted Marshmallow RCA Voyager Pro (MTK, not Intel) downloads and runs Netflix video offline without problem.

But I have not found root for the RCT6873W42M, though I avidly follow this thread and admire all the hard work.

Jake


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 19, 2017)

jakfish said:


> Wonderful, thanks for checking that out.
> 
> My unrooted Marshmallow RCA Voyager Pro (MTK, not Intel) downloads and runs Netflix video offline without problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MTK, yes Netflix, but this tablet is Intel, I doubt an Intel tablet can download, lacks HD which is required to download from Netflix.

My MTK phones Blu Life Max is rooted running custom ROM downloads from Netflix no problem.

My Intel's don't.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 20, 2017)

Interesting. I hadn't realized that the Voyagers had different screen capability as well as processors. I wonder why RCA would have so many hardware variations on same device.

Jake


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 23, 2017)

Doesnt anyone know about unlocking boot and rootnfor the mtk marshmallow version??


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 23, 2017)

funny enough i finally cracked it but for the non intel version....i will update info and  screenshots shortly


----------



## jakfish (Apr 23, 2017)

Since I own a non-Intel version, I would be very interested to see how you did it.

Many thanks,
Jake


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 23, 2017)

jakfish said:


> Since I own a non-Intel version, I would be very interested to see how you did it.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jake

Click to collapse



I would really be surprised if it's not.
fastboot oem unlock

That has been common for MTK for years, perhaps RCA changed it.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 23, 2017)

That would make sense--I think I read the same command in another thread. The difficulty is the actual rooting; I've poked around quite a bit and haven't yet come across a user that has successfully rooted the RCT6873W42M.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 23, 2017)

jakfish said:


> That would make sense--I think I read the same command in another thread. The difficulty is the actual rooting; I've poked around quite a bit and haven't yet come across a user that has successfully rooted the RCT6873W42M.

Click to collapse



That would require a custom recovery, the root method would be same as this one.

A custom recovery, custom boot.img and SuperSU.

Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk


----------



## jakfish (Apr 23, 2017)

Addressing the Netflix download issue, I too can confirm that it's a no-go with Intel processors. I have an x-86 Marshmallow port for my Intel Asus Transformer T100TA and the Netflix app offers no download capability, despite the HD screen of T100TA.


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 24, 2017)

*bootloader unlocked*



jakfish said:


> Since I own a non-Intel version, I would be very interested to see how you did it.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jake

Click to collapse



this for only the following version of the rca voyager tablet, confirmed attached photo



i followed the instructions below:

1. install abd and fastboot on pc with drivers
http://downloadmirror.co/29Xn/adb-setup-1.4.3.exe

Download the adb-setup-1.4.3.exe file from the download link above.
Double-click/Run the adb-setup-1.4.3.exe file.
You will see a command prompt window with blue background. Say YES to all the prompts on this screen.
└ To say YES, just type Y and hit enter.
Once ADB, Fastboot and Drivers are installed, the setup window will automatically close and
 you’ll have a working ADB and Fastboot setup throughout your system

2. if you havent already unlock developer mode and enable usb debugging and oem unlock on tablet.
3 connect your tablet o your pc with a usb cable and the otg charger as well.
4. open a command window on your pc (windows button + r and type cmd and press enter)
5. boot your device into bootloader mode using following command
adb reboot bootloader
6. once in mode, issue following command to unlock
fastboot oem unlock
7. once unlocked your device will reboot into bootloader mode.  you need to boot into system now using 
fastboot reboot
8. ****factory reset will occur*****  during reboot it will factory erase and reboot into system.
done.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 24, 2017)

This is great news and thank you especially for the clear instructions.

I'm going to do it (and I already understand that you are not responsible for any damage, etc, etc).

A couple of questions before I start:

1) Did you make a backup stock ROM before you rooted? And if so, could you point me to the tutorial?

2) is this root persistent after a factory reset?

I'm less worried about screwing up the rooting and more worried about not being able to fix things post-root (i.e. bad app, deleted system file, etc).

Again, thank you for figuring all this out.

Jake


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 24, 2017)

jakfish said:


> This is great news and thank you especially for the clear instructions.
> 
> I'm going to do it (and I already understand that you are not responsible for any damage, etc, etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




He has not described root. Just unlocked bootloader


----------



## jakfish (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, I hadn't grasped that.  In his previous post, ssand1984xx said he had found a way to root.


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 24, 2017)

jakfish said:


> This is great news and thank you especially for the clear instructions.
> 
> I'm going to do it (and I already understand that you are not responsible for any damage, etc, etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Jake.  I did not make a backup stock rom bc i did not root it yet.  Im sorry if my mesagemis communicated that.   But in the recovery mode you can make a backup to your pc.  Save thst off tablet in caseyou make a mistake.  Ill try and post some imsges of it


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

That'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 25, 2017)

*backup through recovery*

power down tablet and go into recovery mode by pressing power and up button.  make sure to insert a blank micro card big enough for the backup.   nothing on it .   once in then select backup user and this can take up to 45 min so be patient.  when done.  take out card and replace orginal and select reboot to system and ur done.   pics below hope they help


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 25, 2017)

ssand1984xx said:


> power down tablet and go into recovery mode by pressing power and up button.  make sure to insert a blank micro card big enough for the backup.   nothing on it .   once in then select backup user and this can take up to 45 min so be patient.  when done.  take out card and replace orginal and select reboot to system and ur done.   pics below hope they help

Click to collapse



You might be able to use this thread to make twrp for the mtk version.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798257

The thread is long and comments suggest it is still working method  takes very little for it to work. There is good AIO script tool .

Now bootloader is unlocked. I did not suggest before because it needs to be unlocked


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

@ssand1984xx: Thank you, thank you for another set of clear instructions. Especially important is realizing the wait time. As your picture shows, there's no discernible sign of process of the backup, so amateur users (like me) might abort things.

For the record, it seems one needs at least a 4gb card. My backup weighed in at 3.03gb.
@mrmazak: thanks for the Easy Magic link. I've yet to try unlocking the bootloader. Once I do that, I'll explore a second backup.  Offhand, do you think there's a difference in the final product (RCA's homegrown version vs Easy Magic)?


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 25, 2017)

jakfish said:


> @ssand1984xx: Thank you, thank you for another set of clear instructions. Especially important is realizing the wait time. As your picture shows, there's no discernible sign of process of the backup, so amateur users (like me) might abort things.
> 
> For the record, it seems one needs at least a 4gb card. My backup weighed in at 3.03gb.
> @mrmazak: thanks for the Easy Magic link. I've yet to try unlocking the bootloader. Once I do that, I'll explore a second backup.  Offhand, do you think there's a difference in the final product (RCA's homegrown version vs Easy Magic)?

Click to collapse



As far as I can tell, the easy magic version is only for mtk.


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 25, 2017)

you are welcome.  sorry the pictures were a bit vague...just make sure to put in new sd card reboot into recovery and select backup user..wait the time....take out card....put old one back and reboot back ino system.  need help hmu.  now lets figure the root or makin custom recovery.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/help-rooting-rca-voyager-pro-t3275962/page2
@ssand1984xx--Just after your post, MotoJunkie01 found root, but it's unclear about the actual device.

Do you have an opinion about that? Also, there seems to be a dilemma between choosing Kingroot and Kingoroot...


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 25, 2017)

jakfish said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/help-rooting-rca-voyager-pro-t3275962/page2
> @ssand1984xx--Just after your post, MotoJunkie01 found root, but it's unclear about the actual device.
> 
> Do you have an opinion about that? Also, there seems to be a dilemma between choosing Kingroot and Kingoroot...

Click to collapse



Yeh ive begun to read about it.   Its unclear which device.but the processer matches and.mentions its some old.kindle fire device.  Let me take a look and.see if we.can crack it today.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




mrmazak said:


> You might be able to use this thread to make twrp for the mtk version.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798257
> 
> The thread is long and comments suggest it is still working method takes very little for it to work. There is good AIO script tool .
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so?much for your support.  Ill get to reading and see if we cant.crack it today and.obtain root


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 25, 2017)

ssand1984xx said:


> Yeh ive begun to read about it. Its unclear which device.but the processer matches and.mentions its some old.kindle fire device. Let me take a look and.see if we.can crack it today.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





im thinking kingo might be better but im gonna trry both    ill updatelater today


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

I seem to be stuck in the process of unlocking the bootloader. With the adb download, I couldn't get my Voyager recognized in either Win 8.1 or XP. I have a Win10 that I'll try.

But a more pressing problem is the Voyager is stuck in "=> FASTBOOT mode..."  Holding down the power button for extended periods of time doesn't work and I can't get the device recognized, I can't send any command from the PC's.

At this point, I'm going to let the battery run out--that seems to be the only way to see if it's bricked.

I looked up the take-apart of the Voyager and the battery appears soldered, so no easy way to disconnect.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 25, 2017)

jakfish said:


> I seem to be stuck in the process of unlocking the bootloader. With the adb download, I couldn't get my Voyager recognized in either Win 8.1 or XP. I have a Win10 that I'll try.
> 
> But a more pressing problem is the Voyager is stuck in "=> FASTBOOT mode..."  Holding down the power button for extended periods of time doesn't work and I can't get the device recognized, I can't send any command from the PC's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It could sometimes take 20-30 seconds holding power button to release fastboot mode.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

I've held it down for 120 seconds and I'm still in FASTBOOT mode...

Trouble is, I started out with 100% battery. With no wifi and other power-drainers, this device could be stuck for a while.


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 25, 2017)

jakfish said:


> I've held it down for 120 seconds and I'm still in FASTBOOT mode...
> 
> Trouble is, I started out with 100% battery. With no wifi and other power-drainers, this device could be stuck for a while.

Click to collapse



Should be a pin hole  on back for reset


----------



## jakfish (Apr 25, 2017)

Your advice was correct. I saw the pinhole on the side, that was mic, and I ended up down a rabbit hole of googling for reset. None of the hits talked what you suggested: that the reset hole is simply at the back, not on the side.

At any rate, I've reset, successfully unlocked the bootloader (seems to work on Win10), and we'll see about rooting in the near future (hopefully).

Thanks again,
Jake


----------



## ssand1984xx (Apr 25, 2017)

damn jake.  im so sorry about that.  i forgot to mention windows 10 version but im glad you got it corrected with @mrmazak help.  my bad.  can you send me your device info so i can compare the build models so we can get this figured out TODAY.  thats my goal anyway.  sleep be damned.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey, not to worry. We know we're taking chances. My specs:

1) RCA Voyager Pro

2) Model number: RCT6873W42M/Hardware MT8127/CPU Cortex-A7

3) Android 6.0/Kernel ver. 3.18.22

4) Android security patch level: June 1, 2016

5) Build number: RCT6873W42KC-ANDROID6.0-V26-V1.13.30

Let me know what else I can do.

Jake


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 28, 2017)

jakfish said:


> Hey, not to worry. We know we're taking chances. My specs:
> 
> 1) RCA Voyager Pro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read in the magic twrp thread (on PG 7) that this chip should be compatible with the builder. Although it is a 3 year old thread. And there is built recoveries on the thread for mt8127. They probably need to be modified some (mount points, etc). 

If you can't build with the AIO tool from ==>link this thread(twrp), or ==> this thread (PhilZ recovery),
Oops, just realized the download section of those threads are removed.
you could try to "fastboot boot recovery.img" with one of the posted builds
Or build from scratch as the dev who made the tool states ==> here.
****Disclaimer*******
I cannot ensure this will work, 
I cannot be certain this is safe to try
I cannot etc, ETC 
All you do to your device is at your own risk.


----------



## jakfish (Apr 29, 2017)

Many thanks, mrmazak. Anyone would know your heart's in the right place and your help is first-rate.

Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2017)

i have a rct6873w42-ANDROID6.0-v17-v1.16.60-E00
the v8 tool doesn't work for me
 has this build number been tested I want try the manual version is it safe?


----------



## mrmazak (Apr 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> i have a rct6873w42-ANDROID6.0-v17-v1.16.60-E00
> the v8 tool doesn't work for me
> has this build number been tested I want try the manual version is it safe?

Click to collapse



I wish I knew for sure. 
I only got a few reports of success , and posted them all.
I am fairly confident that if you try "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img" should be sufficient test to see if it will work.
There maybe a message about /data not able to be de-crypted and a suggestion to do a factory reset. DO NOT DO THAT ON THE TEST BOOT


Also should be safe to "fastboot boot rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img" should be safe to test.


----------



## MENTD (May 5, 2017)

I've been waiting for this to get rooted forever!
I just came here excited as ever as soon as I realized it finally appears this has happened!
But wouldn't you know it?!!??! My luck sucks!

I have BUILD NUMBER: *RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04* which is even higher than the
*V1.17.70-W01* listed as not working so I assume mine won't work either.

Is there any progress being made towards the build I have???

The only reason I bought the thing is because I assumed it could be rooted, there are posts
around that I've found which claim to root it but they are all non working.
It's pretty useless unless it's rooted. (At least, for many of the things I need to do!)

MANY TIA FOR HELP AND INFO! 8)

Here are my full specs:
MODEL: RCT6873W42
FCC ID: A2HRCT6773W22
IC: 9903A-RCT6773W22
ANDROID VERSION: 6.0.1
KERNEL VERSION: 3.14.0 TUE. AUG. 23 19:36:00 CST 2016
BUILD NUMBER: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04
ANDROID SECURITY PATCH LEVEL: JUNE 1, 2016


----------



## mrmazak (May 6, 2017)

MENTD said:


> I've been waiting for this to get rooted forever!
> I just came here excited as ever as soon as I realized it finally appears this has happened!
> But wouldn't you know it?!!??! My luck sucks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader unlock was the same for that build. It was the boot.img that made trouble. 
I have been waiting to hear from anybody with the V31 build. To see if the cwm boots. Even if screen is not shown , it might still have adb connection.
Without flashing any images.
If it does boot you should be able to pull the boot image and I can try to make it work


----------



## MENTD (May 7, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> The bootloader unlock was the same for that build. It was the boot.img that made trouble.
> I have been waiting to hear from anybody with the V31 build. To see if the cwm boots. Even if screen is not shown , it might still have adb connection.
> Without flashing any images.
> If it does boot you should be able to pull the boot image and I can try to make it work

Click to collapse



AWESOME! So if I understand correctly, you've been waiting for me?!?! 8)

Anyhow... I haven't tried any of this yet as I was waiting to get confirmation that it would be
worth it on my build. However, I have been using ADB since the beginning and have uploaded
many things to it which work, just haven't been able to get it rooted. Is the ADB connection you're
mentioning at a later part in the root? Anyhow just give the word and point me to what to do and
I'll start testing for you on my V31 build! 8) Thank you!


----------



## mrmazak (May 7, 2017)

MENTD said:


> AWESOME! So if I understand correctly, you've been waiting for me?!?! 8)
> 
> Anyhow... I haven't tried any of this yet as I was waiting to get confirmation that it would be
> worth it on my build. However, I have been using ADB since the beginning and have uploaded
> ...

Click to collapse




**WARNING***
I in NO WAY can be sure any of this will be safe. It is how I did my own ,but Y.M.M.V.

So what I am asking for is to see if 
1. your bootloader is unlocked - previously confirmed boot loader will unlock
   A. developer options, enable oem unlock
   B. do "adb reboot fastboot" 
   C. do "fastboot flashing unlock"
   D. confirm unlock command by pressing volume up. (message on phone screen) 
   E. Unplug usb , reboot tablet (fastboot reboot might work, if not long press power button)
    Should see warning message and a 30 second countdown sreen, this will happen at every boot up after 
    unlocking boot loader. This first time rebooting should see android / stock recovery doing factory reset.

2. try to "boot"the cwm recovery. (even on tablet that this root method does work for the cwm recovery can only be booted, it does not install to local internal storage)
   A. boot to fastboot mode. = "adb reboot fastboot"
   B. "fastboot boot rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img"

If recovery boots it may not be able to access /data so will need external sdcard to copy boot.img to.
if recovery boots  or even if it just gives black screen try to connect with adb.
if connected pull the boot.img

```
adb shell mount external_sd
adb shell mkdir /external_sd/RCA
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID071 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p9-boot.img
```


----------



## MENTD (May 7, 2017)

*RE:*

mrmazak: Developer mode has been enabled since I first started messing with the tablet.
Under developer options, I've also had OEM unlocking enabled since the beginning as well. 8)

I did: "adb reboot fastboot".
Device reboots to black screen.
I then entered:  "fastboot flashing unlock"
... And got stuck at that part. 8( Here's what happens:

H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe flashing unlock
...
(bootloader) Please confirm the device state action using the UI.
(bootloader) got key event 4
(bootloader) EV_POWER received
FAILED (remote: couldn't change state!)
finished. total time: 1.969s

H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>

At this point, I can't send any more fastboot commands and when I reboot, it just comes up
as normal, there is no warning message/30 sec contdown but I suppose that's to be expected
as the "fastboot flashing unlock" command is not working.


----------



## mrmazak (May 7, 2017)

MENTD said:


> mrmazak: Developer mode has been enabled since I first started messing with the tablet.
> Under developer options, I've also had OEM unlocking enabled since the beginning as well. 8)
> 
> I did: "adb reboot fastboot".
> ...

Click to collapse




This sounded familiar ,so i went back and re-read this forum. The first user with a V31 version was having same problem unlocking boot loader. He said that when he took sd card out , that the volume keys worked and he was able to unlock bootloader.'

its on page one of thread if you want to review it first.and try


----------



## MENTD (May 8, 2017)

Actually, I had looked at that earlier. (The part in the thread where the user talks about the SD card.)
I made sure there was no SD card in mine when I did this, the results I'm posting were with no SD card in.
Also, I am using the ADB version that is posted on page one with the rest of the utilities. (Just want to clarify.)
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>adb.exe version
Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.32
Revision eac51f2bb6a8-android

I tried again with a little different result. What I did was, I pressed the VOL UP button
even though the screen on the tablet is blank and I got results in the CLI interface on PC:

H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot flashing unlock
...
(bootloader) Please confirm the device state action using the UI.
(bootloader) got key event 2
(bootloader) EV_UP received
(bootloader) got key event 2
(bootloader) EV_UP received
(bootloader) got key event 4
(bootloader) EV_POWER received
FAILED (remote: couldn't change state!)
finished. total time: 5.092s

- It recieved the VOL UP (as you can see, I pressed it twice and it received it twice) but it still didn't
unlock the bootloader. I was able to do "fastboot reboot" and the tablet rebooted but did not have
a countdown or warning, it just rebooted and came up as normal.

Nevertheless, I rebooted again and tried to flash just for ****s and giggles but as expected,
it didn't work. Here are those results:
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe flash boot \RCT6873W42\rca-boot_p
ermissive-20170316-1706.img
(bootloader)  boot partition type: raw
target reported max download size of 1001390080 bytes
sending 'boot' (9972 KB)...
(bootloader)  Ready to receive: 0x009bd000 size of data
OKAY [  0.234s]
writing 'boot'...
(bootloader)  Device is locked, cannot perform flash in fastboot
(bootloader)  Please use the below command to unlock first:
(bootloader)  > fastboot flashing unlock
FAILED (remote failure)
finished. total time: 0.263s

Basically I am stuck at unlocking the bootloader. I'm pretty sure that if we can get it unlocked,
the flash will go down without a hitch. When it reboots from adb fastboot reboot command,
the tablet is just a black screen. I can press vol up and see the results (as shown above) on
the CLI in windows but it does not unlock bootloader, unless there is something stupid I'm missing?

P.S. - One cute thing it SAYS is the device can be unlocked hehehe, like rubbing it in my face!
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe flashing get_unlock_ability
...
(bootloader) The device can be unlocked.
OKAY [  0.000s]
finished. total time: 0.000s

P.S. WOW!!! POSSIBLE BREAKTHRU!
I kept playing with the fastboot unlock command and basically held the volume up button
down while hitting enter to execute the command and... THIS HAPPENED!
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe flashing unlock
...
(bootloader) Please confirm the device state action using the UI.
(bootloader) got key event 2
(bootloader) EV_UP received
(bootloader) got key event 4
(bootloader) EV_POWER received
(bootloader) Userdata erase required, this can take a while...

(bootloader) Ram clear required, this can take a while...

OKAY [ 40.245s]
finished. total time: 40.245s

So I tried to flash:
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe flash boot \RCT6873W42\rca-boot_p
ermissive-20170316-1706.img
(bootloader)  boot partition type: raw
target reported max download size of 1001390080 bytes
sending 'boot' (9972 KB)...
(bootloader)  Ready to receive: 0x009bd000 size of data
OKAY [  0.234s]
writing 'boot'...
(bootloader)  Flashing partition: boot
OKAY [  0.219s]
finished. total time: 0.453s

It went VERY FAST! So I did the rest:
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe format userdata
(bootloader)  userdata partition type: ext4
(bootloader)  userdata partition type: ext4
(bootloader)  userdata partition size: 0x00000002a9b00000
Creating filesystem with parameters:
    Size: 11436818432
    Block size: 4096
    Blocks per group: 32768
    Inodes per group: 8128
    Inode size: 256
    Journal blocks: 32768
    Label:
    Blocks: 2792192
    Block groups: 86
    Reserved block group size: 687
Created filesystem with 11/699008 inodes and 83521/2792192 blocks
target reported max download size of 1001390080 bytes
erasing 'userdata'...
(bootloader)  Erasing partition: userdata
OKAY [  0.062s]
sending 'userdata' (136634 KB)...
(bootloader)  Ready to receive: 0x0856e9e8 size of data
OKAY [  6.954s]
writing 'userdata'...
(bootloader)  Flashing partition: userdata
OKAY [  0.016s]
finished. total time: 7.032s

H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot.exe format cache
(bootloader)  cache partition type: ext4
(bootloader)  cache partition type: ext4
(bootloader)  cache partition size: 0x000000001a900000
Creating filesystem with parameters:
    Size: 445644800
    Block size: 4096
    Blocks per group: 32768
    Inodes per group: 6800
    Inode size: 256
    Journal blocks: 1700
    Label:
    Blocks: 108800
    Block groups: 4
    Reserved block group size: 31
Created filesystem with 11/27200 inodes and 3510/108800 blocks
target reported max download size of 1001390080 bytes
erasing 'cache'...
(bootloader)  Erasing partition: cache
OKAY [  0.087s]
sending 'cache' (8692 KB)...
(bootloader)  Ready to receive: 0x0087d130 size of data
OKAY [  0.407s]
writing 'cache'...
(bootloader)  Flashing partition: cache
OKAY [  0.016s]
finished. total time: 0.510s
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>fastboot reboot
rebooting...
finished. total time: 0.000s

- Okay I just realized I followed the original instructions, not yours! 8(
I'm at a black screen now no matter what I do.  However, ADB is working.
I'm unable to get adb to reboot though, I figured if I could reboot to fastboot I could
boot to the recovery using your instructions but this is what I get: (kill server doesn't help either)
H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>adb reboot fastboot
error: device unauthorized.
This adbd's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set; try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wro
ng.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.
Gonna mess with it a bit, will report back. Hope I didn't brick my device.


----------



## mrmazak (May 8, 2017)

MENTD said:


> Actually, I had looked at that earlier. (The part in the thread where the user talks about the SD card.)
> I made sure there was no SD card in mine when I did this, the results I'm posting were with no SD card in.
> Also, I am using the ADB version that is posted on page one with the rest of the utilities. (Just want to clarify.)
> H:\RCT6873W42\adb-setup-1.4.3\adb>adb.exe version
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeah. You bricked it 

Not supposed to flash any thing


----------



## MENTD (May 9, 2017)

Well, the initial documentation says to flash but it isn't the one I was supposed to follow.
I dunno how I screwed up ! Damn! I was just so excited when I got the damn thing to unlock I
had the original txt up and I started reading from that instead, thinking it was your instructions. 8(

ANYHOW - As I mentioned, ADB works. I can talk to it with ADB, I can generate a new key...
But I can't do anything else really as it keeps saying "$ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set".
Is this an environment variable within the tablet? Is there any way to set it?
As I said, I can use adb keygen <filename> and it will produce new keys.
Just grasping at straws... Obviously, something is there else I wouldn't be able to adb into it.
Are you positive it's bricked and unfixable?


----------



## mrmazak (May 9, 2017)

MENTD said:


> Well, the initial documentation says to flash but it isn't the one I was supposed to follow.
> I dunno how I screwed up ! Damn! I was just so excited when I got the damn thing to unlock I
> had the original txt up and I started reading from that instead, thinking it was your instructions. 8(
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not 100% sure but so far nobody else has done it. 

But with no known way to authorize adb .....


----------



## MENTD (May 9, 2017)

IC, so there's no way to set vendor keys? Well, I'm sorry I messed up! I can't believe I made such a bonehead move!
I will keep watching to see if any progress is made and I'll put my bricked unit on a shelf somewhere to collect dust. 8(
Thankyou for all the help.


----------



## THCJunkified (May 14, 2017)

Unlocks just fine on my tablet's build but the images would certainly brick it. After test booting the permissive boot image I get the unlocked warning followed by a blank screen with back light.
It does boot but the screen remains black with the back light on, power cycling returns the tablet to usable, good call on the test boot portion of the instructions. Saved me a brick at least 
To inform you and others with the same build # that this currently does not work and flashing would brick your device.
The build of my tab is: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04


----------



## mrmazak (May 15, 2017)

THCJunkified said:


> Unlocks just fine on my tablet's build but the images would certainly brick it. After test booting the permissive boot image I get the unlocked warning followed by a blank screen with back light.
> It does boot but the screen remains black with the back light on, power cycling returns the tablet to usable, good call on the test boot portion of the instructions. Saved me a brick at least
> To inform you and others with the same build # that this currently does not work and flashing would brick your device.
> The build of my tab is: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04

Click to collapse



I added the build number to the not working list in OP.

I do not have this in the directions on op but, you can test boot the recovery image the same way. The CWM recovery never works when flashed it only works when booted.


----------



## kal250 (May 21, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I added the build number to the not working list in OP.
> 
> I do not have this in the directions on op but, you can test boot the recovery image the same way. The CWM recovery never works when flashed it only works when booted.

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried anything with the current RCT6973W43 models... Local Wal-Mart has a whole mess of these clearanced out for $25.00.  Have not done a ton of research but for that price I can think of a few happy toddlers I know.  Plus I can experiment with interfacing android auto to my $20 bluetooth car stereo from wally world....  It hurts to be as cheap as I try to be....


----------



## mrmazak (May 22, 2017)

kal250 said:


> Has anyone tried anything with the current RCT6973W43 models... Local Wal-Mart has a whole mess of these clearanced out for $25.00.  Have not done a ton of research but for that price I can think of a few happy toddlers I know.  Plus I can experiment with interfacing android auto to my $20 bluetooth car stereo from wally world....  It hurts to be as cheap as I try to be....

Click to collapse



I have not, but for 20 bucks might be a short project to keep my A.D.D. focused


----------



## kal250 (May 23, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I have not, but for 20 bucks might be a short project to keep my A.D.D. focused

Click to collapse



I may take you up on that, I bought one last night, have not had time to turn it on, so not sure what I'm going to do yet, my 4 year old was with me so she already assumes it's hers


----------



## jmacie (May 24, 2017)

I got bricked flashing on step 2. That was my bad. I got anxious, like a few other early adopters, didn't see the warning cause I went to the gethub to copy/paste and didn't see the boot before flash step 2a.. I wonder, when you brick ,and the pc still sees your internal storage, your cmd prompt sees the tablet, although unauthorized, what does that mean? How can the pc see the internal storage and sd card if it's bricked/soft bricked? I might try to get another, it was handy for bluetooth. Thanks for the root potential anyway. Wish it was a reversable problem...


----------



## mrmazak (May 25, 2017)

jmacie said:


> I got bricked flashing on step 2. That was my bad. I got anxious, like a few other early adopters, didn't see the warning cause I went to the gethub to copy/paste and didn't see the boot before flash step 2a.. I wonder, when you brick ,and the pc still sees your internal storage, your cmd prompt sees the tablet, although unauthorized, what does that mean? How can the pc see the internal storage and sd card if it's bricked/soft bricked? I might try to get another, it was handy for bluetooth. Thanks for the root potential anyway. Wish it was a reversable problem...

Click to collapse



THAT IS UNFORTUNATE.

I do have a warning on the op to check build number, before continuing.

I have made the warning bigger now. And updated the github directions


----------



## Xsavi (May 26, 2017)

I removed the Google app because I got annoyed of it always popping up when I did not trigger it.

Now, it's sort of in a boot loop. It starts up all the way (optimising apps), then goes back to the boot animation. I tried the recovery method, but ADB wouldn't detect it. I don't think there's anything else I can do. I'm going to see if I can get into Fastboot with a button combination. I just need to reinstall the Google app.

EDIT: I just need to find a way to get to fastboot. 

Question: Can you flash GApps from the stock recovery (modified) if you remount ADB? I'm thinking it's the same case as CWM. I'm going to try all this out when I get home.


----------



## jmacie (May 26, 2017)

Still wanna know how a bricked/softbricked device when connected to pc, is in pc's device manager, is seen as unauthorised in adb devices in cmd prompt, and you can see the internal storage . This is going to bug me til I understand that


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2017)

Xsavi said:


> I removed the Google app because I got annoyed of it always popping up when I did not trigger it.
> 
> Now, it's sort of in a boot loop. It starts up all the way (optimising apps), then goes back to the boot animation. I tried the recovery method, but ADB wouldn't detect it. I don't think there's anything else I can do. I'm going to see if I can get into Fastboot with a button combination. I just need to reinstall the Google app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deleted wrong thread


----------



## Xsavi (May 27, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Volume down and power from power off brings you to fastboot to fix your device you can flash back to stock with nexus root toolkit

Click to collapse



Okay, so I fixed my issue I had. What I did was:

1. Boot to stock recovery, so I can have basic access to ADB.

2. Used ADB to boot into fastboot.

3. Used the fastboot boot command to boot the recovery image.

4. Flashed Open GApps (Pico)

5. Powered off the device, then boot into stock recovery again to do the factory reset.

After that it booted into Android fully. I think the problem was the use of a conflicting app (Titanium Backup) to uninstall the Google App.

The button combination to access fastboot does not work (Power + VolDown). It boots normally.


----------



## Gracie1985 (Jun 10, 2017)

will this work for RCT6873W42KC -Android6.0-V37-V1.15.30


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracie1985 said:


> will this work for RCT6873W42KC -Android6.0-V37-V1.15.30

Click to collapse




I don't think so.

this root "as is" only worked on "-V19-" builds

But if the cwm recovery boots (even if only to a blank screen) it should have the ability to pull the boot.img and make a root package that might work.


----------



## SoundZombie (Jun 11, 2017)

Has there been any progress on the RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04 build? I've been checking the other thread for months and was so excited to see root was attained, but sadly my firmware build was one of the ones that didn't work.


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 11, 2017)

SoundZombie said:


> Has there been any progress on the RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04 build? I've been checking the other thread for months and was so excited to see root was attained, but sadly my firmware build was one of the ones that didn't work.

Click to collapse



the only way for development to move forward here is for someone with that build to try. I cannot do anything on my end without that build , or files pulled from that build. 

Three times now i thought someone was able to to try, but all have made mistakes and bricked there tabs because they did not read all instructions.


----------



## SoundZombie (Jun 18, 2017)

Well what do you need? I have that build and while I am out of the game, I'm sure I know how to read directions.


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 19, 2017)

SoundZombie said:


> Well what do you need? I have that build and while I am out of the game, I'm sure I know how to read directions.

Click to collapse



So far it seems like each software version out can be bootloader unlocked. The question that hasn't been answered yet is: if once the bootloader has been unlocked, will it Boot into the custom CWM recovery. 

it is basicly two comands to see if it works.

"fastboot flashing unlock"  == to unlock the bootloader. There are few steps to prepare for this.
1. need adb and fastboot for pc.
2. need adb and fastboot drivers
3. need to enable adb debugging in developer settings
4. then need to reboot to fastboot mode  "adb reboot fastboot"
5. now the "fastboot flashing unlock"
6. this will pop up a message on tablet screen. press volume up to allow.
7. now reboot "fastboot reboot"

Unplug tablet and let it do its countdown warning timer. It may need to reboot 2-3 times.
Tablet supposed to reboot to recovery and do full factory reset. (erases all data so save and pictures and files before)

After done resetting, enable developer options again. enable usb debugging
then try to boot into CWM

1. "adb reboot fastboot"
2. "fastboot boot c:\Users\*\Downloads\rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img"   replace with actual path to your downloaded recovery location

once the tablet has been booted to recovery DO NOT TRY TO USE ANY BACKUP OR FLASH OPERATION

the idea here is only to be able to get a root adb shell in order copy the boot.img from your tablet to try make root.


----------



## SoundZombie (Jun 29, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> So far it seems like each software version out can be bootloader unlocked. The question that hasn't been answered yet is: if once the bootloader has been unlocked, will it Boot into the custom CWM recovery.
> 
> it is basicly two comands to see if it works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lost me after I boot into CWM. How do copy the boot img from the device? I assume an adb command but I've never used adb so I need a little more information before I try anything. Sorry for being adb stupid. haha


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 29, 2017)

SoundZombie said:


> Lost me after I boot into CWM. How do copy the boot img from the device? I assume an adb command but I've never used adb so I need a little more information before I try anything. Sorry for being adb stupid. haha

Click to collapse



Yes copying boot image will be done with adb shell with "dd" command.

Will need micro SD card to copy to , because will not be able to use the /data partition on tablet for this , due to it is encrypted.

Posted commands on an earlier post. Here is link.

Just do not do the boot boot.img part.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71771134&postcount=46


----------



## SoundZombie (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll start the process once I can get to a Windows machine and the stuff is downloaded. Will update.


----------



## lgally80 (Jul 1, 2017)

*I have two RCA Voyager III's not yet mentioned.*

Hey guys, I'm going to see this project through til the end. The RCA Voyager III is a little weak in the knees performance-wise however at the $35 and less price range it sells for here, it has incredible potential. Attached are images containing in depth hard/firm/software details about my device, and a .pdf file created with DroidInfo. It is not on either of the OP lists, but for sake of public safety please add it to the "do not try" list. I will be poking around my 2 Voyagers dilligently and will update when I move forward, or have a release, may the best man (or woman ) win!  :highfive:


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 1, 2017)

lgally80 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to see this project through til the end. The RCA Voyager III is a little weak in the knees performance-wise however at the $35 and less price range it sells for here, it has incredible potential. Attached are images containing in depth hard/firm/software details about my device, and a .pdf file created with DroidInfo. It is not on either of the OP lists, but for sake of public safety please add it to the "do not try" list. I will be poking around my 2 Voyagers dilligently and will update when I move forward, or have a release, may the best man (or woman ) win!  :highfive:

Click to collapse



sounds good. Wish you luck. and waiting to see update.


----------



## ezdi (Jul 7, 2017)

RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.30-W03 reporting in...

I have images of all partitions (except data). Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to do any further testing unless it's in an adb sideload/update.zip format. I can throw it up on a google drive if someone convinces me they can do something useful with it.

----- Story:
After fastboot unlock, I IMMEDIATELY booted into CWM (nothing flashed). The screen was blank, but I had ADB root. I copied all the partitions except data, which wasn't mountable anyway (encrypted? clobbered by the unlock?). On reboot, stock recovery did the reset and the tablet seems to work fine, but I can't get into the bootloader any more...

adb reboot bootloader now functions as a regular reboot. Maybe that was happening before unlock though, and I had to use a button combination. I got into fastboot originally before leaving for several hours and didn't bother remembering how I got in. Now pwr+volUp gives stock recovery, pwr+volDn is stock recovery or normal boot depending on when/how long the buttons are held, and pwr+both vol buttons is stock recovery. All of those flash the regular splash screen, and then the unlock warning (briefly with a 5 second countdown, which changes to 30 on cold boots). VolDn will not power off during the countdown. If I have it in charging mode and power on or reboot from recovery while holding volDn, it's just the 5 second countdown. Releasing volDn changes it to 30.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 8, 2017)

ezdi said:


> RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.30-W03 reporting in...
> 
> I have images of all partitions (except data). Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to do any further testing unless it's in an adb sideload/update.zip format. I can throw it up on a google drive if someone convinces me they can do something useful with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





These tablets are booted to fastboot with a different command.

"adb reboot fastboot"
NOT "adb reboot bootloader"

If you get the recovery.img and boot.img uploaded I can try to patch them with the same process that I did  last time. 

I will not be able to test boot them since my tablet is different, 

And if they work for you I can code them into my original tool from first post, and make the batch determine which files are needed for the connected device


----------



## lgally80 (Jul 9, 2017)

So, Ive gotten close, but trying to do this the long, safe, and correct way is taking long. Having trouble disassembling and debugging the OS and sh!t and repackaging it.  Would help if I wasnt nauseous from cancer treatment and homeless fml...


----------



## ezdi (Jul 10, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> These tablets are booted to fastboot with a different command.
> 
> "adb reboot fastboot"
> NOT "adb reboot bootloader"

Click to collapse



:silly: SMH.  That's what I get for not finishing a project before leaving. I can get back in now. Not sure why the stock recovery or button methods don't work, though.



mrmazak said:


> If you get the recovery.img and boot.img uploaded I can try to patch them with the same process that I did  last time.
> 
> I will not be able to test boot them since my tablet is different,
> 
> And if they work for you I can code them into my original tool from first post, and make the batch determine which files are needed for the connected device

Click to collapse



You got PM.

Is the bootloader signed? Or does unlocking the bootloader allow that to be arbitrarily replaced as well? I'm hoping a hex editor can turn a 30 into 1.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 10, 2017)

ezdi said:


> :silly: SMH.  That's what I get for not finishing a project before leaving. I can get back in now. Not sure why the stock recovery or button methods don't work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be good to get rid of that wait time, but remember if your bootloader gets broken that's pretty much end of the like I think. Unless someone has a successful jtag have or something.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 10, 2017)

ezdi said:


> :silly: SMH.  That's what I get for not finishing a project before leaving. I can get back in now. Not sure why the stock recovery or button methods don't work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try these
"fastboot boot **.img" only boot to test


In theory just booting test images is relitively safe, but things could go wrong and in the end as with all android modifications, what you do to your device is of your choice knowing the possible risk of loss of said device.


----------



## iHDD (Jul 10, 2017)

I get up to "5. Drivers for Intel Device". After the "adb reboot fastboot",  go on my PC on the Device Manager, see my tablet flashing on and off, update device, go on the "Intel Android Device". both the "Android Bootloader Interface" and "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" ends up with "Windows encountered a problem installing the drivers for your device. Windows found drivers for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install them." 
I have an Rca Voyager RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 10, 2017)

iHDD said:


> I get up to "5. Drivers for Intel Device". After the "adb reboot fastboot",  go on my PC on the Device Manager, see my tablet flashing on and off, update device, go on the "Intel Android Device". both the "Android Bootloader Interface" and "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" ends up with "Windows encountered a problem installing the drivers for your device. Windows found drivers for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install them."
> I have an Rca Voyager RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04

Click to collapse




Not 100% sure but maybe because you need to set windows to allow unsigned drivers. But I thought the Intel drivers were signed. 
I know setting the driver was a little tricky.


----------



## ezdi (Jul 11, 2017)

*w03 test results*

Recovery seems to work. It can't mount /data without reformatting it first, but that's to be expected... I think? I tried the Magisk installer (planning to uninstall before rebooting) but it couldn't find the boot image. My guess is there's some fstab stuff missing or the installer can't deal with the funky by-name partition names. I haven't used CWM in a long time, so I don't know how to debug this. I'll worry about it later since I don't want to mess with the kernel until I can get back into fastboot.

Boot image works, but goes to the decryption error message and forces me to do a factory reset. With no way to get into the bootloader without a full boot, re-enabling adb, etc, I haven't been able to get it working yet because a normal boot takes a long time (I think it's re-encrypting and rebuilding dalvik cache, so I need to start again.).

Tomorrow I'll try booting CWM, reformatting /data, and then booting the boot image.

Are there any logs I can get you?

Do you have any links that helped you figure out how to modify the recovery/kernel? Is it as simple as catting an initrd to the stock kernel for recovery and changing boot args on the boot image? Binwalk isn't identifying either of the images I pulled as kernels.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 11, 2017)

ezdi said:


> Recovery seems to work. It can't mount /data without reformatting it first, but that's to be expected... I think? I tried the Magisk installer (planning to uninstall before rebooting) but it couldn't find the boot image. My guess is there's some fstab stuff missing or the installer can't deal with the funky by-name partition names. I haven't used CWM in a long time, so I don't know how to debug this. I'll worry about it later since I don't want to mess with the kernel until I can get back into fastboot.
> 
> Boot image works, but goes to the decryption error message and forces me to do a factory reset. With no way to get into the bootloader without a full boot, re-enabling adb, etc, I haven't been able to get it working yet because a normal boot takes a long time (I think it's re-encrypting and rebuilding dalvik cache, so I need to start again.).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I did was take your images and unpacked them using "Carliv Image Kitchen for Android v1.3" and copied you kernel-img and second-img into the cwm recovery and boot images from my rooted version.

I have no guide . you can read the thread where we rooted and made the modified boot and recovery

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rca-voyager-rct6873w42-rooting-help-t3485625


I don't know if you can do the format data from cwm like you suggest. I know I did it from fastboot (fastboot format userdata)


So tablet booted and screen was working s that was the problem with v31 before when people "flashed" the rooted boot.img made for v19 it no longer had working screen. (Kernel problem)

It would then be same directions from the OP substituting those new boot.img and cwm-recovery.img instead. I did not make the modified stock recovery (I had that for adb use in stock recovery to be able to call "reboot fastboot")


----------



## ezdi (Jul 11, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I don't know if you can do the format data from cwm like you suggest. I know I did it from fastboot (fastboot format userdata)
> 
> So tablet booted and screen was working s that was the problem with v31 before when people "flashed" the rooted boot.img made for v19 it no longer had working screen. (Kernel problem)
> 
> It would then be same directions from the OP substituting those new boot.img and cwm-recovery.img instead. I did not make the modified stock recovery (I had that for adb use in stock recovery to be able to call "reboot fastboot")

Click to collapse



I made the mistake of selecting "reboot bootloader" from the CWM advanced menu thinking it was doing the right thing under the covers so now it's several hours before trying again. Maybe I'll dig into the image and see if I can change it to fastboot.

Are you saying that I could flash the cwm-recovery? Or should I wait for/make modified stock recovery?


----------



## iHDD (Jul 11, 2017)

@mrmazak: I've allowed unsigned drivers to no avail, same problem. Do you think it may be because I have windows 10 32-bit? Worth a shot on my other laptop I suppose. Thanks nonetheless!


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 11, 2017)

iHDD said:


> @mrmazak: I've allowed unsigned drivers to no avail, same problem. Do you think it may be because I have windows 10 32-bit? Worth a shot on my other laptop I suppose. Thanks nonetheless!

Click to collapse



I'm using win 10 64bit. But I do recall someone who was having driver issue swears it was win 10 giving him trouble. He used an older one and worked for him so, yeah give it a shot.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 11, 2017)

ezdi said:


> I made the mistake of selecting "reboot bootloader" from the CWM advanced menu thinking it was doing the right thing under the covers so now it's several hours before trying again. Maybe I'll dig into the image and see if I can change it to fastboot.
> 
> Are you saying that I could flash the cwm-recovery? Or should I wait for/make modified stock recovery?

Click to collapse



No you can't flash cmw to tablet, it will not work on the inside.
But since the boot.img did boot and screen was on you _should_ be able to flash that.
Imade the kernel change to the stock recovery now too, This is supposed to make it so adb will work from stock recovery. since there is no button combo that gets device into fastboot mode this is perhaps next best option.


Now for reasons that I do not understand the CWM recovery only works when booted and the stock recovery only works when flashed, This means if you boot this "stock_ish" recovery it will not work properly, It (at least on my tablet) puts recovery into a loop, but the display is shown. But when flashed it works.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

now as long as the system adb has already been enabled and authorized then adb should work from recovery, mostly only for the purposes of rebooting to fastboot if needed. And there is also a default adb_key installed on the ramdisk of recovery that can be forced to load if needed in other cases, (but will require you to also put the adb private key that matches the one loaded inside the recovery on your pc)


----------



## iHDD (Jul 13, 2017)

rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img for build V19 has no mirrors ?
But hey man, I really appreciate for all your time making/finding/etc for us, really helpful!


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 13, 2017)

iHDD said:


> rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706.img for build V19 has no mirrors
> But hey man, I really appreciate for all your time making/finding/etc for us, really helpful!

Click to collapse



I dont know when file-host will be fixed, but I uploaded boot.img again and here is alternate download link.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=961840155545581470


----------



## iHDD (Jul 16, 2017)

On my second laptop, works much better with This, though I've a new problem... I first tried with Intel Android Bootloader, it was still switching on and off and there was nothing after to work. So I then tried Android Bootloader, it stopped switching on and off (dunno if that's a good thing or bad thing?).

Well, sadly I don't recall in detail, but I did try the first time on A2's "Fastboot Devices" then shown much information, so I tried A3's "Fastboot flashing unlock" and failed. 



I turned it off then set a normal restart. I did a "adb reboot Fastboot," turned blank with a fade black screen, but now there is no switching on and off and in the Devices Manager, there's no Portable Device (your Other Device). Despite that, still able to use adb commands, but just 1 line with the "Fastboot Devices" command 

Have tried it a couple times with the same fate. 
Did I ruin it? I don't really know, but it still works fine, just the Fastboot seems to no longer switch on and off.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 16, 2017)

iHDD said:


> On my second laptop, works much better with This, though I've a new problem... I first tried with Intel Android Bootloader, it was still switching on and off and there was nothing after to work. So I then tried Android Bootloader, it stopped switching on and off (dunno if that's a good thing or bad thing?).
> 
> Well, sadly I don't recall in detail, but I did try the first time on A2's "Fastboot Devices" then shown much information, so I tried A3's "Fastboot flashing unlock" and failed.
> View attachment 4213104
> ...

Click to collapse



 the end result seems about right, "Fastboot mode."

Now the failing to unlock. 
did you set enable oem unlock toggle switch inside android developer options menu?

did you use volume up button or down?

try holding volume button before enter command in terminal.


----------



## rpk3 (Jul 19, 2017)

Greetz-

Mrmazak- long time! I see your work has progressed. Nice Job.
BTW- you have any users with issues on the 6.0-v15.

Does your current tool release allow for this version?


----------



## ezdi (Jul 19, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> now as long as the system adb has already been enabled and authorized then adb should work from recovery, mostly only for the purposes of rebooting to fastboot if needed. And there is also a default adb_key installed on the ramdisk of recovery that can be forced to load if needed in other cases, (but will require you to also put the adb private key that matches the one loaded inside the recovery on your pc)

Click to collapse



Nope, no go.  This recovery doesn't have a display and ADB is unauthorized. I tried booting normally, deleting the ADB authorization, and reauthorizing to see if that worked. I tried rebooting to recovery from ADB hoping that the authorization would stick around.

Do you have the private key somewhere? Then I could get in and see what is going on.

I haven't flashed the boot image yet. I'm trying to do minimal changes and recovery uses its own kernel anyway, right?


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 19, 2017)

ezdi said:


> Nope, no go.  This recovery doesn't have a display and ADB is unauthorized. I tried booting normally, deleting the ADB authorization, and reauthorizing to see if that worked. I tried rebooting to recovery from ADB hoping that the authorization would stick around.
> 
> Do you have the private key somewhere? Then I could get in and see what is going on.
> 
> I haven't flashed the boot image yet. I'm trying to do minimal changes and recovery uses its own kernel anyway, right?

Click to collapse



I will take another look at the "stock" recovery. I actually used the recovery from V19 with your kernel, so I will do again with only the adbd and key this time.

For me, at least, using the built in key requires putting tablet into "adb sideload mode" . For some reason this makes it load or read the adb key i put into the recovery.
Otherwise it should be using the adb key generated by the system. And I am assumeing that the /data area is not being allowed to load, making recovery not to have screen

I will have new version to try tonight.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 19, 2017)

rpk3 said:


> Greetz-
> 
> Mrmazak- long time! I see your work has progressed. Nice Job.
> BTW- you have any users with issues on the 6.0-v15.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not seen any files for V15. so it is not been worked on , and not allowed in the tool


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 19, 2017)

ezdi said:


> Nope, no go.  This recovery doesn't have a display and ADB is unauthorized. I tried booting normally, deleting the ADB authorization, and reauthorizing to see if that worked. I tried rebooting to recovery from ADB hoping that the authorization would stick around.
> 
> Do you have the private key somewhere? Then I could get in and see what is going on.
> 
> I haven't flashed the boot image yet. I'm trying to do minimal changes and recovery uses its own kernel anyway, right?

Click to collapse



Try this version of the stock recovery. img file is inside zip


----------



## lgally80 (Jul 20, 2017)

*UGH!*

I've tried everything everyone else has, and even a few variances, nothing. I'm very close to just physically modifying mine, which is not only ridiculous given the product's value and hardware, but also wildly tempting as the total loss in dollars is almost nil imo should it fail... I'd rather do that than get into my first idea, which is image the device, decompile/modify, repack, flash. I feel like this would be outrageously difficult as I'm quite sure everything is signed, encrypted, etc...  Just had an idea while typing this, I wonder if I can direct the device to load Android OS from SD Card, and just let the stupid thing keep its internal memory untouched and thus bypassing the devices security in its entirety.... Lots to think about.... But I am very bored, and very determined lol. But here's my summary thus far of my 43 model: not guna happen, but I am well known for miracles


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 20, 2017)

lgally80 said:


> I've tried everything everyone else has, and even a few variances, nothing. I'm very close to just physically modifying mine, which is not only ridiculous given the product's value and hardware, but also wildly tempting as the total loss in dollars is almost nil imo should it fail... I'd rather do that than get into my first idea, which is image the device, decompile/modify, repack, flash. I feel like this would be outrageously difficult as I'm quite sure everything is signed, encrypted, etc...  Just had an idea while typing this, I wonder if I can direct the device to load Android OS from SD Card, and just let the stupid thing keep its internal memory untouched and thus bypassing the devices security in its entirety.... Lots to think about.... But I am very bored, and very determined lol. But here's my summary thus far of my 43 model: not guna happen, but I am well known for miracles

Click to collapse



What part have you been able to get to?
Did you get to boot the CWM and get a working root shell?

If so have you been able to dd copy the images of boot and recovery>


----------



## lgally80 (Jul 20, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> What part have you been able to get to?
> Did you get to boot the CWM and get a working root shell?
> 
> If so have you been able to dd copy the images of boot and recovery>

Click to collapse



It's a long story, other half has the tablet right now but i'll post pics of what I found so far, might be valuable to someone else... To summize:

Imaged entire device manually, which did no good because encrypted, but was handy when I bricked the 3 times I did.
Never could get recovery flashed without issues, worked once but led to one of my bricks when it touched the other partitions during a root attempt.
Havent been able to find a viable update.zip option.
PC method flashing of OS partition failed and bricked bc security.

WTH RCA! This thing is junk, why are you protecting it so hard! Half tempted to contact manufacturer (NOT RCA, who just rebranded and packaged it), and see what they would be willing to divulge... I wonder how much one would cost straight from the source w/ code


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 20, 2017)

lgally80 said:


> It's a long story, other half has the tablet right now but i'll post pics of what I found so far, might be valuable to someone else... To summize:
> 
> Imaged entire device manually, which did no good because encrypted, but was handy when I bricked the 3 times I did.
> Never could get recovery flashed without issues, worked once but led to one of my bricks when it touched the other partitions during a root attempt.
> ...

Click to collapse




well if you get the cwm recovery to install inside tablet please let me know. Because we can only do a fastboot boot of that recovery. Because it fails when flashed to recovery partition.

I would also be quite appreachative if you would let us know how you "imaged the whole device". As far as I know , nobody here has been able to do that.

Oh wait a minute. Is your model 43 an intel or mtk processor?

I know they are voyager III but not the specs


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 22, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Try this version of the stock recovery. img file is inside zip

Click to collapse





Has there been any tester for this recovery?


----------



## ezdi (Jul 23, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Has there been any tester for this recovery?

Click to collapse



Sorry, working with another phone messed up my fastboot drivers in such a way that it seemed like the tablet was bootlooping.

This new recovery has a display, but no adb other than if I pick the sideload option. The sideload mode doesn't let me do anything (other than presumably sideload something), and I can't figure out how to back out without rebooting.

The kernel log contains a bunch of init: property_set("ro.blablabla" "blah") failed. The other log is empty.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 23, 2017)

ezdi said:


> Sorry, working with another phone messed up my fastboot drivers in such a way that it seemed like the tablet was bootlooping.
> 
> This new recovery has a display, but no adb other than if I pick the sideload option. The sideload mode doesn't let me do anything (other than presumably sideload something), and I can't figure out how to back out without rebooting.
> 
> The kernel log contains a bunch of init: property_set("ro.blablabla" "blah") failed. The other log is empty.

Click to collapse



It might be related to /data still encrypted. And not being able to read the adb key. Or your adb is not authorized in system.



FYI. 
test out this therory by turning tablet OFF>  then try adb devices whith tablet off


----------



## iHDD (Jul 30, 2017)

Got up to "B: V19 2-a: type 'fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img'", after I type "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img,"  it says "cannot load 'rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img' : no such file or directory". I figure it's a simple whoops on my part?


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 30, 2017)

iHDD said:


> Got up to "B: V19 2-a: type 'fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img'", after I type "fastboot boot rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img,"  it says "cannot load 'rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img' : no such file or directory". I figure it's a simple whoops on my part?

Click to collapse



the command will change depending on where you have the file downloaded to.
so if it is in a folder (rca) in your default download location ic could be ,

"fastboot boot C:\Users\iHDD\Downloads\rca\rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img"

or if the img file that you have downloaded is on your desktop it could be

"fastboot boot C:\Users\iHDD\Desktop\rca-boot_permissive-20170316-1706-2.img"

I usually have windows explorer window open next to the command window and just drag the file (img in this case) into the terminal , if you do the you would type

"fastboot boot "  

then drag the file from explorer window to the tremnal window.  Important, notice the"space" after "boot"


----------



## iHDD (Aug 3, 2017)

"D3: once loaded recommend to make backup," there's many options to upload, which one would you prefer?


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 3, 2017)

iHDD said:


> "D3: once loaded recommend to make backup," there's many options to upload, which one would you prefer?

Click to collapse



only 2 backup options. One to internal storage, one to extenal storage. Depends on if you have external sd-card or not.


----------



## iHDD (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. But now, "adb remount" command says "remount failed: success," so did it fail or success? Lol... Sorry for many questions.


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 3, 2017)

iHDD said:


> Thanks for the clarification. But now, "adb remount" command says "remount failed: success," so did it fail or success? Lol... Sorry for many questions.

Click to collapse



That's okay. As long as it said success.


----------



## iHDD (Aug 5, 2017)

What do I do after D6, just turn my tablet off then back on or choose yes or no from "reboot system"?


----------



## iHDD (Aug 5, 2017)

Sorry, double post


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 5, 2017)

iHDD said:


> Sorry, double post

Click to collapse



when recovery asks if you want to "fix" or "root" select no. then reboot


----------



## iHDD (Aug 5, 2017)

Awesome, works now! I really appreciate both your team(?) and your support, wouldn't have been able to work without you, thanks a ton! ?


----------



## Christopher12301 (Aug 12, 2017)

*ok*



Grishak said:


> I had a dream that it was an SD card holding me back. Sure enough, there was an SD card installed in the tablet which was preventing me from unlocking the bootloader. So as of now, it is unlocked and I will proceed with your directions and post an update shortly.

Click to collapse




ok. but how do you uninstall the sd card without being able to put in commands on the fastboot screen. i seem to have soft bricked my tablet is why im asking and im having allot of trouble getting it unbricked


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 13, 2017)

Christopher12301 said:


> ok. but how do you uninstall the sd card without being able to put in commands on the fastboot screen. i seem to have soft bricked my tablet is why im asking and im having allot of trouble getting it unbricked

Click to collapse



He was refering to the external micro sd card, the one from the sd card slot. Not the internal memory 

Little info on your "soft brick" maybe we can help.

FYI
this tablet allows for adb while powered off, so if you had enabled and autherized your pc, it might help you.


----------



## jmacie (Aug 13, 2017)

I had a brick back a couple months and did finally get another and got it rooted. Thanks for putting up the methods. I really appreciated it. I wonder was there ever any progress on getting the boot screen beyond that ~30 second delay before loading? I know it's been mentioned and I can't really complain, it's just not as handy to boot up quickly., and I know you have a definative answer. Thanks again, you're a star in my book!


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 18, 2017)

jmacie said:


> I had a brick back a couple months and did finally get another and got it rooted. Thanks for putting up the methods. I really appreciated it. I wonder was there ever any progress on getting the boot screen beyond that ~30 second delay before loading? I know it's been mentioned and I can't really complain, it's just not as handy to boot up quickly., and I know you have a definative answer. Thanks again, you're a star in my book!

Click to collapse



No . I have not made any progress on changing the ~30 delay


----------



## jmacie (Aug 20, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> No . I have not made any progress on changing the ~30 delay

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 30, 2017)

*Almost worked*

I got to the last step in the instructions (using cwm to install superSu) and now my tablet seems to be stuck in a loop on the Voyager screen. I tried to get to the cwm screen but every time I try my tablet turns off. I hold down volume down and power button but the bootloader warning with the 30 second countdown has an option to turn off the tablet with the volume down button. It turns off every time. Any ideas?


----------



## niebaum (Aug 30, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> I got to the last step in the instructions (using cwm to install superSu) and now my tablet seems to be stuck in a loop on the Voyager screen. I tried to get to the cwm screen but every time I try my tablet turns off. I hold down volume down and power button but the bootloader warning with the 30 second countdown has an option to turn off the tablet with the volume down button. It turns off every time. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Trying to boot recovery? It's actually volume up. From an off state, hold power and volume up until you see the bootloader unlock screen appear and then flash back off (immediately, not after the 30 seconds). As soon as it flashes off, release the buttons and it should attempt to boot recovery.


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 30, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> I got to the last step in the instructions (using cwm to install superSu) and now my tablet seems to be stuck in a loop on the Voyager screen. I tried to get to the cwm screen but every time I try my tablet turns off. I hold down volume down and power button but the bootloader warning with the 30 second countdown has an option to turn off the tablet with the volume down button. It turns off every time. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I just try to confirm. 
You said got to last step. So you did flash the modified boot.img.

Because during my testing I got the looping voyager screen when I did not flash the boot.img

Also the cwm recovery will not boot with button combo. It does not run when flashed to tablet. So I hope you did not flash the cwm to the device. That might make you stuck.


Hope you got the "modified" stock recovery installed and can get the button combo done to boot to it.  Then adb should work and can "reboot fastboot"

If you did not install modified recovery you might be stuck also.

If you had booted the tablet during the process and re-enabled adb and autherized pc again, you might be able to get adb to connect while tablet is off.


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 30, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> I just try to confirm.
> You said got to last step. So you did flash the modified boot.img.
> 
> Because during my testing I got the looping voyager screen when I did not flash the boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed the v31 instructions and everything worked well until I tried to install the supersu.zip. Adb doesn't seem to work now. I hear the chime when I connect the tablet to my pc but when I try the reboot fastboot command it says error device (null) not found. I guess I have a brick now.


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 31, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> I followed the v31 instructions and everything worked well until I tried to install the supersu.zip. Adb doesn't seem to work now. I hear the chime when I connect the tablet to my pc but when I try the reboot fastboot command it says error device (null) not found. I guess I have a brick now.

Click to collapse



are you able to turn it off?


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes, I can turn it off.


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 31, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> Yes, I can turn it off.

Click to collapse



adb supposed to connect while tablet is off. 
Does it?


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 31, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> adb supposed to connect while tablet is off.
> Does it?

Click to collapse



It sounds like it does but when I try adb reboot fastboot in command prompt it just says device not found.


----------



## mrmazak (Aug 31, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> It sounds like it does but when I try adb reboot fastboot in command prompt it just says device not found.

Click to collapse



It could take a minute or so before it get recognized after connecting . Try plugging it in then wait 3 minutes then try "adb devices" see if it sees it

Also did you try volume button in both directions during power on to get to recovery? From powered off on mine it takes pushing the volume button that is closer to the power button(down) and power to get to recovery.


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did try both volume buttons. The one closer to the power button just turns the tablet off after the 30 second countdown. I will try your other suggestion when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## chris5204 (Aug 31, 2017)

I tried this:



mrmazak said:


> It could take a minute or so before it get recognized after connecting . Try plugging it in then wait 3 minutes then try "adb devices" see if it sees it

Click to collapse



 ..and it worked. I went back and did this: type "fastboot boot v31-test-rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk-20170709-2052.img" and got it into recovery. I restored and the tablet booted up normally! Thank you. It isn't rooted but maybe I should just leave it alone now. Thanks again.


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 1, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> I tried this:
> 
> 
> ..and it worked. I went back and did this: type "fastboot boot v31-test-rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk-20170709-2052.img" and got it into recovery. I restored and the tablet booted up normally! Thank you. It isn't rooted but maybe I should just leave it alone now. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Ok great.
You said you have v31.
That version I do not have on my tablet. So I could not verify 100%. 
Some things I need to know. 
You did flash the v31 boot right.?

Ok if not , that could be the reason for suerSU not working.

What are the output from these 2 commands.

"adb shell whoami"
And
"adb shell getenforce"

should be 
	
	



```
C:\Users\Mr>adb shell whoami
root

C:\Users\Mr>adb shell getenforce
Permissive
```


----------



## chris5204 (Sep 1, 2017)

Unfortunately, I'll have to get back to you on that. I screwed something up.


----------



## Habbit14 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey so like I have the Alco-RCT6873W42 and I have a different version than the ones listed. I have "RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V30-V1.17.50-W00" also I am new to this whole forum and rooting thing so please excuse my lack of knowledge. Thanks <3

Also I unlocked the boot loader I don't know if that's important info but yea I did that thing.


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 2, 2017)

Habbit14 said:


> Hey so like I have the Alco-RCT6873W42 and I have a different version than the ones listed. I have "RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V30-V1.17.50-W00" also I am new to this whole forum and rooting thing so please excuse my lack of knowledge. Thanks <3
> 
> Also I unlocked the boot loader I don't know if that's important info but yea I did that thing.

Click to collapse



Well what we have found out about the different versions of this tablet is , each one needs different files to work.

There is chance during testing that you might end up bricking your tablet. 

As long as you understand that we can try to help get root on your -v30- tablet.

Download both sets of files. (V19 and V31)

Keep them in separate folders. Don't want to get them mixed up.

Follow the posted directions up to step "B: 2-a:"

With both the v19 and V31. See if either one works.

If not will need to pull your stock boot.img to make modifications to that .
To pull your boot.img.

Skip forward in the directions to "D: " do 1 and 2.

I don't expect the screen to show the recovery screen but adb supposed to work, and it will have root access.

If recovery boots it may not be able to access /data so will need external sdcard to copy boot.img to.
if recovery boots or even if it just gives black screen try to connect with adb.
if connected pull the boot.img

```
adb shell mount external_sd
adb shell mkdir /external_sd/RCA
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID071 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p9-boot.img
```


----------



## chris5204 (Sep 2, 2017)

I should have left it alone *mrmazak*. I tried to root it using the tool. I skipped step 1 since I knew the bootloader was unlocked. When I did step 2 it bricked the tablet again. The problem is that I can't fix it this time like last time.  No matter how long I have the tablet plugged in to the computer, whenever I try a commend in adb is says device not found.


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 2, 2017)

chris5204 said:


> I should have left it alone *mrmazak*. I tried to root it using the tool. I skipped step 1 since I knew the bootloader was unlocked. When I did step 2 it bricked the tablet again. The problem is that I can't fix it this time like last time.  No matter how long I have the tablet plugged in to the computer, whenever I try a commend in adb is says device not found.

Click to collapse



Step two is "test-boot", so if if did not boot then should be able to long press power to force power off and should be unchanged when turn back on. Unless you mean  another step and not #2.


----------



## chris5204 (Sep 3, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Step two is "test-boot", so if if did not boot then should be able to long press power to force power off and should be unchanged when turn back on. Unless you mean  another step and not #2.

Click to collapse



I can't see the steps in the unlock tool since I can't get the tablet connected with adb. It was whatever I was supposed to do after unlocking the bootloader. I can turn the tablet off and on but can't get to recovery and it's stuck on Voyager screen.


----------



## niebaum (Sep 3, 2017)

mrmazak,

My tablet is showing this build: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V18-V1.16.20-E03. Since this particular build wasn't listed as being tested with your root method, I decided it would be safer to just do all the same steps you did to root yours, but with my tablet's original images.

Starting out, I just wanted to get a factory recovery image flashed that had ADB enabled. I made these changes to my build's recovery image, attempted booting (and flashing it), but it would not boot after making these changes. Any idea why? Or is there a way to see logs of some sort to try to get a clue? I'm new to Android hacking, but not that new at Linux-stuff. Here's the changes I made to try to get an ADB recovery:


```
diff -r factory/recovery/ramdisk/default.prop mrmazak/no-force-encrypt-recovery/ramdisk/default.prop
9c9
< ro.adb.secure=1
---
> ro.adb.secure=0
14c14
< ro.secure=1
---
> ro.secure=0
16c16
< ro.debuggable=0
---
> ro.debuggable=1
31c31
< persist.sys.usb.config=none
---
> #persist.sys.usb.config=none
95c95
< sys.rkadb.root=0
---
> sys.rkadb.root=1
169c169
< ro.adb.secure=1
---
> ro.adb.secure=0
198a199,202
> 
> persist.service.adb.enable=1                                                    
> persist.service.debuggable=1
> persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb
\ No newline at end of file
```

I put my factory recovery image up on GitHub, but since my account is new, XDA won't let me link it. On GitHub, check out the repository rct6873w42/img.git

What am I missing? Thank you again for all you've done for this tablet!


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 3, 2017)

niebaum said:


> mrmazak,
> 
> My tablet is showing this build: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V18-V1.16.20-E03. Since this particular build wasn't listed as being tested with your root method, I decided it would be safer to just do all the same steps you did to root yours, but with my tablet's original images.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Off hand that looks almost same asthe way I did it.

But I also added My adb key to recovery ramdisk data/misc/adb . This way if factory reset is done on tablet I can still get autherized adb in stock recovery. (trick is need to get to adb sideload first to make recovery read the key. sideload will fail signature but adb autherized will remain if using your key)

my git hub on this , is a little bit of a mess. But youcan check out the file history to see thechanges I made.

https://github.com/mrmazakblu/RCA_RCT6873W42_bootloader-unlock_CWM_recovery_tethered-root


Almost forgot. Fastboot boot did fail to load my modified stock recovery. It also failed to load the unmodified recovery. So this step is the most nerve racking one, because testing needs actual flashing of the recovery. But as long as system remain bootable you should be ok.


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 3, 2017)

niebaum said:


> mrmazak,
> 
> My tablet is showing this build: RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V18-V1.16.20-E03. Since this particular build wasn't listed as being tested with your root method, I decided it would be safer to just do all the same steps you did to root yours, but with my tablet's original images.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I looked through the changes and did not notice trouble. Maybe a problem with the repacked image. Try this test. Boot/ flash the stock image make sure that still works, then unpack the stock recovery, make no changes, just repack and flash it again.

Assume you are only working on the stock recovery for now. Because the "boot" changes are not on you git. 

*/ramdisk/sbin/adbd gets swapped*
*/ramdisk/sepolicy gets changed*


----------



## Habbit14 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey so I unlocked the boot loader forever ago and now whenever I type "adb reboot fastboot" the screen goes blank and it keeps connecting and disconnecting, and it doesn't show up whenever I type "fastboot devices". I am just gonna see if I can go  and pick up a micro sd card and pull the stock image. What size would you recommend?


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 5, 2017)

Habbit14 said:


> Hey so I unlocked the boot loader forever ago and now whenever I type "adb reboot fastboot" the screen goes blank and it keeps connecting and disconnecting, and it doesn't show up whenever I type "fastboot devices". I am just gonna see if I can go  and pick up a micro sd card and pull the stock image. What size would you recommend?

Click to collapse



1. The blank screen is normal.
2. The connecting disconnecting, sounds like drivers are not installed for intel Android bootloader
3. Card does not need to be big. 4gb might be smallest you can get. To be a good useable size card for later use I would get at least 16 gb


----------



## Habbit14 (Sep 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> 1. The blank screen is normal.
> 2. The connecting disconnecting, sounds like drivers are not installed for intel Android bootloader
> 3. Card does not need to be big. 4gb might be smallest you can get. To be a good useable size card for later use I would get at least 16 gb

Click to collapse



Ok thanks and I did install all the drivers and adb from the instructions but idk.


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 5, 2017)

Habbit14 said:


> Ok thanks and I did install all the drivers and adb from the instructions but idk.

Click to collapse



Re-read step 5 in the directions. Make sure you did that.


----------



## buddhaja (Sep 7, 2017)

Ok so essentially I did everything I wasn't suppose to with this tablet lol. Sorta. Long story short Im in a bootloop. It boots to the Voyager logo and that's it. I flashed the cwm recovery which doesn't boot and a custom boot I was working on. So i am searching for other ways to restore my system. It looks as though the Intel flash utility is gonna be the best way.  The utility recognizes the tab as an Intel USB Flash Loader Utility. Basically I have the stock boot, recovery and system and need a flash.xml to start the flash process. Any ideas?


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 7, 2017)

buddhaja said:


> Ok so essentially I did everything I wasn't suppose to with this tablet lol. Sorta. Long story short Im in a bootloop. It boots to the Voyager logo and that's it. I flashed the cwm recovery which doesn't boot and a custom boot I was working on. So i am searching for other ways to restore my system. It looks as though the Intel flash utility is gonna be the best way.  The utility recognizes the tab as an Intel USB Flash Loader Utility. Basically I have the stock boot, recovery and system and need a flash.xml to start the flash process. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I wasn't able to get anything I tried in intel flash to work.


You might get lucky and even thought cwm recovery will not open ,it might have adb working?

Or 

If you had adb enabled on the tablet, and didn't do a reset. Adb should work when in the off condition. 

Of course that will depend on what changes you did to the boot.img.


----------



## JUNNO-S (Oct 5, 2017)

*Rct6873w42-android6.0-v1.17.50-w00*

I have this build which should use or can't root?


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 5, 2017)

JUNNO-S said:


> I have this build which should use or can't root?

Click to collapse



Do not know. Your build number is in different format from the others. 

RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04
RCT6873w42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.70-W01

yours is missing the section in red. Thats the determining portion of the build number

You might be able to test boot the CWM recovery like described in the directions. Without confirmed numbers, it is all just trial and error.


----------



## JUNNO-S (Oct 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Do not know. Your build number is in different format from the others.
> 
> RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04
> RCT6873w42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.70-W01
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try, danm I try to root whith kingroot, kingroot pc, kingoroot pc, and kingoroot whith bootloader unlock enable in developer tools and just got kinda of lag even after factory reset, it even look less clear and the display look less quality or am I hallucinating? danmit.. too sad

if I boot the recovery will not change anything of system or could brick?


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 5, 2017)

JUNNO-S said:


> I'll try, danm I try to root whith kingroot, kingroot pc, kingoroot pc, and kingoroot whith bootloader unlock enable in developer tools and just got kinda of lag even after factory reset, it even look less clear and the display look less quality or am I hallucinating? danmit.. too sad
> 
> if I boot the recovery will not change anything of system or could brick?

Click to collapse



correct. If you change anything while in CWM during this test, before having a modified boot.img installed, you could make a brick, so be cautious 

your build number most closely matches the V31 format, so when/if you do try to boot CWM. Use the V31 version.


----------



## JUNNO-S (Oct 5, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> correct. If you change anything while in CWM during this test, before having a modified boot.img installed, you could make a brick, so be cautious
> 
> your build number most closely matches the V31 format, so when/if you do try to boot CWM. Use the V31 version.

Click to collapse



A got a problem, when type "adb reboot fastboot" don't appears blank screen just black and recognize it like "Android ADB Interface"

Can you help me to wipe dalvik cache to delete the lag?

A last question, can used a different zip to root or just that u posted? I bought this tablet yesterday I'm afraid to brick it


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 5, 2017)

JUNNO-S said:


> A got a problem, when type "adb reboot fastboot" don't appears blank screen just black and recognize it like "Android ADB Interface"
> 
> Can you help me to wipe dalvik cache to delete the lag?
> 
> A last question, can used a different zip to root or just that u posted? I bought this tablet yesterday I'm afraid to brick it

Click to collapse



I do not know of any other zips for this device. And because the different build version, what I have posted will not work as is. Will need to be modified. And as for the lag I cannot help, the device is just slow


----------



## Kaiwaters (Oct 11, 2017)

@mrmazak
wait so i cant root my RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04 device?


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 11, 2017)

Kaiwaters said:


> @mrmazak
> wait so i cant root my RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V31-V1.17.80-W04 device?

Click to collapse



Should be able to ,yes.

The op has that version listed as one of the first to get bricked , when trying to use the v19 build files. Bit it should be ok on the v31 build files.  Just make sure to carefully follow the directions and do "fastboot boot" on the modified boot.img and make sure it starts up the device before flashing it. If it boots ok and is in selinux permissive mode , then should be safe to flash it.
If you have questions , reread the directions beginning to end again. And then post questions if needed.


----------



## Kaiwaters (Oct 12, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Should be able to ,yes.
> 
> The op has that version listed as one of the first to get bricked , when trying to use the v19 build files. Bit it should be ok on the v31 build files.  Just make sure to carefully follow the directions and do "fastboot boot" on the modified boot.img and make sure it starts up the device before flashing it. If it boots ok and is in selinux permissive mode , then should be safe to flash it.
> If you have questions , reread the directions beginning to end again. And then post questions if needed.

Click to collapse



crap i think i messed up on step 2b i used the recovery one instead of the the test. I didnt just brick this thing did i?


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 12, 2017)

Kaiwaters said:


> crap i think i messed up on step 2b i used the recovery one instead of the the test. I didnt just brick this thing did i?

Click to collapse



So you flashed recovery to the boot partition?

If you can still boot to recovery then you may be ok. Boot to 
 But if not, then yes it will be bricked.


----------



## Kaiwaters (Oct 12, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> So you flashed recovery to the boot partition?
> 
> If you can still boot to recovery then you may be ok. Boot to
> But if not, then yes it will be bricked.

Click to collapse



it doesnt go past the bootloader is unlocked and the count down starts i think the buttons are disabled also guessing without those i cant go into recovery


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 12, 2017)

Kaiwaters said:


> it doesnt go past the bootloader is unlocked and the count down starts i think the buttons are disabled also guessing without those i cant go into recovery

Click to collapse



I have no advice for you. That sounds terminal.

Only maybe, turn off tablet and plug in USB cable to PC. If it turns back on turn it off. Wait about 2 minutes, then try adb commands. Example "adb devices" if listed as connected try "adb reboot fastboot" and flash the correct boot.img.


----------



## JPolaske (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey quick question. Is there a way to root this tablet when it is Google Account locked? I can't get into the settings page to the Developer Options, so is there a way to do it without being able to access that menu?


----------



## mrmazak (Oct 19, 2017)

JPolaske said:


> Hey quick question. Is there a way to root this tablet when it is Google Account locked? I can't get into the settings page to the Developer Options, so is there a way to do it without being able to access that menu?

Click to collapse



No, if you do not have developer option enabled and oem unlock turned on as well as USB debugging turned on.
There will be no way to do this.
Unless factory reset removes account lock( it is not supposed to be able to)


----------



## tsgeog (Nov 7, 2017)

*Stuck on Voyager boot screen*

If Stuck on RCA Voyager boot screen i have figured out how to get back to recovery menu at least with my device. with tablet powered off press volume + and power till you get the RCA logo screen and its fast as soon as you see this let go of volume keep pressing power and it goes to count down screen warning keep pressing power until its done and wait the next screen will be recovery menu.


----------



## kj3 (Nov 21, 2017)

my rca voyager 3 rct6973w43 is stuck on the voyager 3 logo every time i cut it on what do i do


----------



## mrmazak (Nov 22, 2017)

kj3 said:


> my rca voyager 3 rct6973w43 is stuck on the voyager 3 logo every time i cut it on what do i do

Click to collapse



Gonna need more information. 
Are you rooted.?
What was last thing done before this happened?


----------



## straysoul.lynch (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking to to root my  RCT6873W42 Build 23 with Android 6.0.1 . Anyone with information on this particular build?


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 10, 2017)

straysoul.lynch said:


> Looking to to root my  RCT6873W42 Build 23 with Android 6.0.1 . Anyone with information on this particular build?

Click to collapse




You will have to try my manual method to try pull your stock recovery and boot images, in order to make working recovery for your build number.

read and re-read the directions untill you understand them clearly.

Too many times I have worked with people who skipped steps and did what they assumed was right , only to end up makeing a brick out of there device. 

*DO NOT FLASH ANYTHING* to your device during the manual process to pull recovery and boot images.


----------



## Josh8888 (Dec 10, 2017)

Can someone test this on the rtc6873w42m v37-v2.15.50 Android 6.0

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Can someone test this on the rct 6783w42m Android 6.0 v37-v2.15.50





mrmazak said:


> Root has been achieved for rca tablet rct6873w42. With the intel atom chip
> 
> ********THERE ARE TWO WORKING BUILDS LISTED HERE PLEASE MAKE SURE TO GET FILES FOR CORRECT BUILT. IF FILES FROM ONE BUILD ARE FLASHED TO THE OTHER ONE TABLET WILL NO LONGER BOOT*******
> *
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 10, 2017)

Josh8888 said:


> Can someone test this on the rtc6873w42m v37-v2.15.50 Android 6.0
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> Can someone test this on the rct 6783w42m Android 6.0 v37-v2.15.50

Click to collapse



There is very limited number of people with this device, so asking someone else to test before you try yourself will be a long waiting . 

And I may be mistaken but I believe the "m" in your build number means that the device is  "mediatec" chip not an Intel chip , which this process is for. Sorry.


----------



## Gnosis360 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Version Question*

First thanks you obviously did alot of research, which means you spent some time on it....with that said I do not mind doing the leg work myself if you could maybe point me in right direction. I have a RCA Voyager 3 RCT697Voyager3-V27-V1.16.130-DS-E08 where would be the best place for me to find compatiblity info. Any information would be great.....Oh and I was in recovery mode and had a few linux.zip files on my sd so I tried to 'update from sd card' and....yes I know but I learned....it will still go to recovery but it is stuck in bootload whentry to reboot. Is there a solution?


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 14, 2017)

Gnosis360 said:


> First thanks you obviously did alot of research, which means you spent some time on it....with that said I do not mind doing the leg work myself if you could maybe point me in right direction. I have a RCA Voyager 3 RCT697Voyager3-V27-V1.16.130-DS-E08 where would be the best place for me to find compatiblity info. Any information would be great.....Oh and I was in recovery mode and had a few linux.zip files on my sd so I tried to 'update from sd card' and....yes I know but I learned....it will still go to recovery but it is stuck in bootload whentry to reboot. Is there a solution?

Click to collapse




I have pointed few others with the Voyager 3 to this thread here. I suspect that the Voyager 3 with Intel chip should be able to semi-boot the same recovery used here.

At the end of the Manuel directions that I have linked tell steps to unlock bootloader and fastboot boot cmw-recovery.img

Others have failed to install the windows drivers for bootloader mode. 

That covers your first question. As for the next question I am confusion as to your situation.

"Update from sdcard" should have failed signature verification, so would have made no changes.

Then not knowing what was on the linux zips  , can't say if there is a way to fix tour bootloop

Now if you had adb enabled and authorized inside the stock rom you may be able to get adb shell to connect with tablet turned off.(turn off tablet ,and wait 1 - 1 1/2 minutes, )

Some more threads on rca tablets.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/tags.php?tag=rca


----------



## Christopher12301 (Dec 14, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> He was refering to the external micro sd card, the one from the sd card slot. Not the internal memory
> 
> Little info on your "soft brick" maybe we can help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly im really new to all this and i had rooted my device. i had backups saved with the drivers and everything though. unfortunately when i go into the system recovery menu in the restore user data section all of the slots are empty. when i go into reboot to bootloader it wont allow me to access the command line at all. ive tried applying the update from an exterior sd card also because i think i named the two files the same in the same are or thought they were one and the same so when i wipe factory reset my device i think it wiped all my internal memory stuff. like i said new to all this just like rooting phones and playing with the system core files on all this shiz. any help would be wonderful. im to the point of almost taking it to and Rca place to get it fixed or something. the only thing i havent tried is applying update from ADB like you said but my bro has my laptop right now and i would have to do it from my other RCA vikingpro or my phone. if you could walk me through that it would be awesome


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 14, 2017)

Christopher12301 said:


> Honestly im really new to all this and i had rooted my device. i had backups saved with the drivers and everything though. unfortunately when i go into the system recovery menu in the restore user data section all of the slots are empty. when i go into reboot to bootloader it wont allow me to access the command line at all. ive tried applying the update from an exterior sd card also because i think i named the two files the same in the same are or thought they were one and the same so when i wipe factory reset my device i think it wiped all my internal memory stuff. like i said new to all this just like rooting phones and playing with the system core files on all this shiz. any help would be wonderful. im to the point of almost taking it to and Rca place to get it fixed or something. the only thing i havent tried is applying update from ADB like you said but my bro has my laptop right now and i would have to do it from my other RCA vikingpro or my phone. if you could walk me through that it would be awesome

Click to collapse



From system recovery, the reboot to bootloader does not work. Because this device has the firmware modified to need a "reboot fastboot" command.

And you said you did factory reset, so yes all your internal memory gets wiped.
If you had device rooted by my method , then you should be able to get an adb shell from factory recovery mode. 

But I can't tell from your post what your problem  or question is


----------



## Dj27 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi I have a rca Voyager 3 how do I root it safely


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 28, 2017)

Dj27 said:


> Hi I have a rca Voyager 3 how do I root it safely

Click to collapse



no body has confirmed any method that works.


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 1, 2018)

*RCT6873W42, safe to flash permissive boot.img?*

So, I'm wondering if it's safe to go ahead and flash the permissive boot image on my device. I'v tried using fastboot boot <filename> it it boots up fine until it reaches the lock pattern. It states you need to do a factory reset because encryption couldn't be enabled. Does this mean that flashing the boot image will brick the device, or just that I need for format afterwards? Is this normal, or not? The CWM recovery also boots just fine, but touch dosen't work in it. I'v rooted android devices with software before but never using a boot image and directly flashing SuperSU, so I have little experience here. I have successfully unlocked the bootlader (obviously because I can boot the files and use fastboot), and am just wondering if it's okay to proceed or not. My firmware is also V26, not V19 or V31.


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 1, 2018)

*Success???*

Well, I couldn't wait and went ahead and flashed it. Since it booted fine up to the format device warning as previously mentioned, I decided to take a shot. It works fine afterwards, except the touch screen. I plugged in a mouse and keyboard, then installed TeamViewer for remote access to solve that issue (can't use ADB and USB OTG at the same time obviously). I turned ADB back on and I guess I'm ready to boot the custom recovery image and flash SuperSU, but first I want touch working again, and advice incase I shouldn't proceed immediately. I will wait for the answer time time.

What I'v tried:
Booting (not flashing, of course), the v19 boot.img. It starts up fine, no hangs, bootloops or crashes, but the screen is very low resolution, letterboxed vertically in the horizontal resolution, has funny green waves running through it and is black and white color, the WiFi dosen't work, the sound dosen't work, the bluetooth dosen't work, ADB is dead but surprisingly, the touch screen works just fine. In other words, v19 file is a horrible idea. It appears I have a model just inbetween the hardware revisions with very minor changes, and it's very close to the v31 version.

Any suggestions on how to patch the touch drivers from the v19 boot.img into the v31 boot.img?
I'v run a diff on the two extracted .img files and it appears pretty much everything is the same except the zImage (actual kernel).
Should I try to convince RCA to provide kernel sources and drivers, and compile a kernel zImage to put in the boot.img file myself?


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 1, 2018)

TheNH813 said:


> Well, I couldn't wait and went ahead and flashed it. Since it booted fine up to the format device warning as previously mentioned, I decided to take a shot. It works fine afterwards, except the touch screen. I plugged in a mouse and keyboard, then installed TeamViewer for remote access to solve that issue (can't use ADB and USB OTG at the same time obviously). I turned ADB back on and I guess I'm ready to boot the custom recovery image and flash SuperSU, but first I want touch working again, and advice incase I shouldn't proceed immediately. I will wait for the answer time time.
> 
> What I'v tried:
> Booting (not flashing, of course), the v19 boot.img. It starts up fine, no hangs, bootloops or crashes, but the screen is very low resolution, letterboxed vertically in the horizontal resolution, has funny green waves running through it and is black and white color, the WiFi dosen't work, the sound dosen't work, the bluetooth dosen't work, ADB is dead but surprisingly, the touch screen works just fine. In other words, v19 file is a horrible idea. It appears I have a model just inbetween the hardware revisions with very minor changes, and it's very close to the v31 version.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.

You are in a bad situation, at the moment.
Rca has not released sources, we have been asking for over a year, others have been asking longer.

Hope you saved your boot.img before flashing  the new one.

That is the reason for all the warnings on the directions. Warnings like use only on **.** Version.
The kernels (drivers) are different, because of different touchscreen hardware.

You might be able to pull your stock recovery image and pull the kernel from it to use in the boot.img.

As long as you did not flash the modified version yet.
Let me know if you need help with that

Basic layout  of steps I think  will get you back working.

1. adb reboot fastboot
2. fastboot boot rca-recovery-cwm-ramdisk.img
3. wait for loading to finish
4. Must have external micro sd for next step
5. adb shell mount external_sd
6. adb shell mkdir /external_sd/RCA
7. adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID121 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p10-recovery.img
8. adb pull /external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p10-recovery.img \Desktop\RCA-recovery.img

Use an image unpack "tool" to open recovery and copy the "recovery.img-kernel" and "recovery.img-second" 

use an image unpack "tool" to open the boot.img you downloaded , paste the copied files from recovery into the boot.img. Re-pack it, then test boot it with "fastboot boot test-boot.img"


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 1, 2018)

*Unpacked, but which file to copy?*

So, I'v extracted the files from the recovery image successfully. It gave the following message:


```
unmkbootimg version 1.2 - Mikael Q Kuisma <[email protected]>
Kernel size 8388608
Kernel address 0x2600000
Ramdisk size 2406022
Ramdisk address 0x500000
Secondary size 207855
Secondary address 0x2400010
Kernel tags address 0x100
Flash page size 4096
Board name is ""
Command line "idle=halt notsc androidboot.hardware=sofiaboard apic=sofia nolapic_pm firmware_class.path=/system/vendor/firmware androidboot.selinux=permissive nolapic_timer x86_intel_xgold_timer=soctimer_only vmalloc=512m slub_max_order=0 console=ttyFIQ0,115200n8"

*** WARNING ****
This image is built using NON-standard mkbootimg!
OFF_KERNEL_ADDR is 0x02600000
OFF_RAMDISK_ADDR is 0x00500000
OFF_SECOND_ADDR is 0x02400010
Please modify mkbootimg.c using the above values to build your image.
****************

Extracting kernel to file zImage ...
Extracting root filesystem to file initramfs.cpio.gz ...
Extracting second to file second.gz ...
All done.
---------------
To recompile this image, use:
  mkbootimg --kernel zImage --ramdisk initramfs.cpio.gz --base 0x0 --cmdline 'idle=halt notsc androidboot.hardware=sofiaboard apic=sofia nolapic_pm firmware_class.path=/system/vendor/firmware androidboot.selinux=permissive nolapic_timer x86_intel_xgold_timer=soctimer_only vmalloc=512m slub_max_order=0 console=ttyFIQ0,115200n8' --pagesize 4096 -o new_boot.img
```

I also extracted the v31 recovery successfully. It gave the following message:

```
unmkbootimg version 1.2 - Mikael Q Kuisma <[email protected]>
Kernel size 8388608
Kernel address 0x2600000
Ramdisk size 1294306
Ramdisk address 0x500000
Secondary size 524288
Secondary address 0x2400010
Kernel tags address 0x100
Flash page size 4096
Board name is ""
Command line "idle=halt notsc androidboot.hardware=sofiaboard apic=sofia nolapic_pm firmware_class.path=/system/vendor/firmware androidboot.selinux=permissive nolapic_timer x86_intel_xgold_timer=soctimer_only vmalloc=512m slub_max_order=0 console=ttyFIQ0,115200n8"

*** WARNING ****
This image is built using NON-standard mkbootimg!
OFF_KERNEL_ADDR is 0x02600000
OFF_RAMDISK_ADDR is 0x00500000
OFF_SECOND_ADDR is 0x02400010
Please modify mkbootimg.c using the above values to build your image.
****************

Extracting kernel to file zImage ...
Extracting root filesystem to file initramfs.cpio.gz ...
Extracting second to file second.gz ...
All done.
---------------
To recompile this image, use:
  mkbootimg --kernel zImage --ramdisk initramfs.cpio.gz --base 0x0 --cmdline 'idle=halt notsc androidboot.hardware=sofiaboard apic=sofia nolapic_pm firmware_class.path=/system/vendor/firmware androidboot.selinux=permissive nolapic_timer x86_intel_xgold_timer=soctimer_only vmalloc=512m slub_max_order=0 console=ttyFIQ0,115200n8' --pagesize 4096 -o new_boot.img
```

While files do I combine between them? I know for sure I need to copy the zImage from my version into a new folder (I'l call it v26), and the initramfs from the v31 into the v26 folder, but which version does the second.gz file need to be copied from? Also, do I need to modify the source code of mkbootimg? I also have a mkbootimg.py script and it allows passing a kernel_offset, ramdisk_offset and second_offset parameter.

On a side note, I'v noticed that when I use adb shell on the device, it goes to a [email protected]:/ prompt now, and I haven't flashed SuperSU or anything. I assume this means that even if the touch isn't working, the permissive settings in the ramdisk are.

I'v tried building one using the included mkbootimg utility but it results in a black screen and dosen't boot. I tried making one using the offsets mentioned using the python version that supports inputting offsets but it hangs on the RCA logo. I don't remember which version of second.gz I tried.


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 1, 2018)

TheNH813 said:


> So, I'v extracted the files from the recovery image successfully. It gave the following message:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




I have only used "tools" for packing un-packing the images, before. I realize the tools use "mkbootimg" behind the sceen but I am unfamiliar with it.

I use carliv image kitchen., I t is a batch program that makes packing un-packing easy.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/tool-cika-carliv-image-kitchen-android-t3013658


should be "kernel" and "second" both from your stock recovery. Added into the permissive boot.img from the root package download. You need to make sure you rename them from "recovery.img-kernel" to "boot.img-kernel"


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info. That tool is a lot easier to use, but it still hangs at the boot logo.
I have tried keeping the original second file in the v31 image, it boots properly, but touch still does not work.
The v31 second file is 523.4kB and the recovery version is 207.9kB.
The recovery file is 16.8MB and the v31 image is 10.2MB.
I think it might expect a specific size. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 2, 2018)

TheNH813 said:


> Thanks for the info. That tool is a lot easier to use, but it still hangs at the boot logo.
> I have tried keeping the original second file in the v31 image, it boots properly, but touch still does not work.
> The v31 second file is 523.4kB and the recovery version is 207.9kB.
> The recovery file is 16.8MB and the v31 image is 10.2MB.
> I think it might expect a specific size. Any suggestions what to do?

Click to collapse



You are right, the second.img is different between recovery and boot. I just did a diff compare and , very different

your recovery.img file is bigger mostly due to because it is a dd copy of the whole partition that it was in. You will find if you repack the recovery , then it will be smaller.
The size of your boot.img shouldn't be causing the hang right now. (bootloader is unlocked)

I am running low on ideas at the moment. Hope someone else comes into the forum with your build version and gets the stock files pulled in order to fix yours.


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 2, 2018)

To be honest, it's less trouble to just get the thing replaced at this point. I learned my lesson. 
I have a one time damaged/destroyed device replacement, I can either get a free replacement or some of the money it was worth.
Pretty much all inclusive and covers water damage, smashed screen, or anything that makes it unusable.
It's a terrible choice to have to make, and thinking about it just makes me feel bad, even though it's a sub $50 device.
I know, I know, doing that is a **** move from any perspective, but it's what I'v decided to do.
At the very least, here's a copy of the stock recovery if anyone wants it.

https://mega.nz/#!aMFQBJxI!q9ZuM0AoZbDo2Muqm61vEu7TQqYHxnpRd9m3sXZAnDA

I'l even just say, the REAL reason I wanted it rooted, wasn't even for root itself. It was to fix a problem it was having on day one. I just wanted to grant my file manager access so the SD card. I tried every SD card I had, formatted every one of them, both FAT16, FAT32 and various EXT versions and F2FS. It's always the same. It can usually see files on the card, but it can't write them. The cards work fine on my PC, camera, other tablet, etc. It even worked when I plugged the tablet into my PC to access the files with MTP. I'd grant privilages, but no, it wouldn't write. And yeah, I tried reinstalling the apps, I also made sure to click "Show SD Card" and selected the drive's root like you're supposed to. That always worked on my other tablet. I'l be d***ed that worked. Couldn't even use the pre-installed file manager that was on the device when I got it to do anything. You try to rename or move any file, either on internal or external storage, bang, it crashes, or "System UI Stopped Working".  I spent since December 25th trying to avoid having to root it at all costs, and trying every method I read and knew about to fix the sd card permissions issue. Then I decided I'd just give rooting it a shot, because I was desperate to use it the way I intended to. I messed up in the process because I was in a hurry.

Gonna claim the money for a user damaged device, and get a different tablet. I. Give. Up. This would be a different story if I was just rooting it to root it, I'd spend more time and wait for someone to eventually post a image, but I had other motives to root it, and it's been a good week of a couple hours of annoyance per day. Not worth my time, not worth my money.

I'm truly sorry for wasting any of your time in the process.


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 2, 2018)

TheNH813 said:


> To be honest, it's less trouble to just get the thing replaced at this point. I learned my lesson.
> I have a one time damaged/destroyed device replacement, I can either get a free replacement or some of the money it was worth.
> Pretty much all inclusive and covers water damage, smashed screen, or anything that makes it unusable.
> It's a terrible choice to have to make, and thinking about it just makes me feel bad, even though it's a sub $50 device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like there was issues with your tablet before. You should have had been able to use the sdcard.
And the recovery (cwm) was able to wright to the card, that's how you pulled the stock recovery. So as far as hardware goes, it was possible. Meaning some kind of hardware issue.

Or mounting issue, 
I wonder if you can wright to card now with the modified boot image. Because mounting the partitions and cards is controlled with the boot.img.


----------



## TheNH813 (Jan 2, 2018)

Tried that already and it still wouldn't write to the SD card even with the permissive image.
Didn't matter which file manager I was using either, whether it was the included one, ES File Explorer Pro or ZenUI File Manager.

I also know for sure it has faulty hardware. Went to turn it on today, and it's dead.
Plugged it in, pressed the reset button with a paperclip, pressed the power button, and nothing.
At the very least it should have come on in charge mode, that I know was working just the day before.
It just happens to be an unfortunate dud, it's definitely my luck to end up with something like that.
Might be able to return it to the store for a new one or refund as a defective product instead of having to claim a replacement.
Sorry if my last post seemed more like a rant, I was just really annoyed yesterday. Today, I'v accepted it's fate lol.

At least I know I wasn't crazy the SD card reader wasn't working properly.
It did take 10 minutes to write the recovery image to the SD card, but I'd never done that before so I assumed it was normal.
While MTP did work to access the card, it was also like 1MB/s transfer speeds, again, MTP is slow, I didn't think anything of it.

Either case, I'm taking it to Walmart soon.
I know I may have given it some problems, but not being able to power on isn't one of them.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 23, 2018)

My build is *RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V21-V1.16.149-E10* did anyone try one of these roots on this build? Which one would you recommend I test with on my device?
Any advice would be helpful.

P.S. I'm totally new at this root thing but I'm willing to learn and test.

Thank You,
Israel


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 24, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> My build is *RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V21-V1.16.149-E10* did anyone try one of these roots on this build? Which one would you recommend I test with on my device?
> Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> P.S. I'm totally new at this root thing but I'm willing to learn and test.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no confirmed uses on that build. But I have included instructions for your situation. They are at the end of the Instruction sheet.


Just be sure you understand what you are doing before you try any steps. The rca tablet is so easy to turn into a brick.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 24, 2018)

I will take a look and report back.

Thank You for all the work you did here.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 25, 2018)

For pull stock images, does the SD card need to be a blank card?


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 25, 2018)

I have managed to pull the img put I cant figure out how to attach it here. the help says there should be a button "Manage Attachments" but I don't see it. So here is a link to the file.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c70dSu87t8F6at3Ku0fBsrcSvDXPdA1Y/view?usp=sharing

Thank You,
Isr


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 25, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I have managed to pull the img put I cant figure out how to attach it here. the help says there should be a button "Manage Attachments" but I don't see it. So here is a link to the file.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c70dSu87t8F6at3Ku0fBsrcSvDXPdA1Y/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Here is boot.img to TEST

only try to boot it. 


https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746010030569949111


Will need you to pull the stock recovery too in order to fix the CWM recovery too.


same method as you did for boot. Use this command instead for the recovery.

adb shell dd if=/dev/block/platform/soc0/e0000000.noc/by-name/ImcPartID121 of=/external_sd/RCA/mmcblk0p10-recovery.img


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 25, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> Here is boot.img to TEST
> 
> only try to boot it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I booted this file and it booted up to a message about encryption failed or something like that. I shut off the device and restarted and pulled the 2nd file you asked for. Here is the link to it.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754456033

Thanks again for all the hard work you put in and still putting in to make this work for all.


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 25, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I booted this file and it booted up to a message about encryption failed or something like that. I shut off the device and restarted and pulled the 2nd file you asked for. Here is the link to it.
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754456033
> 
> Thanks again for all the hard work you put in and still putting in to make this work for all.

Click to collapse





here is cwm to try.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754456047


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 25, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> here is cwm to try.
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754456047

Click to collapse



This booted fine as well.


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> This booted fine as well.

Click to collapse



that_* should*_ mean that you can use those two files and follow steps same as v19 or 31. (useing the files made for V21 ,of course). And format /data to remove encryption (this version of cwm didn't work with encryption), flash the modified boot.img, then backup with cmw.

finally flash the superSU.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 26, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> that_* should*_ mean that you can use those two files and follow steps same as v19 or 31. (useing the files made for V21 ,of course). And format /data to remove encryption (this version of cwm didn't work with encryption), flash the modified boot.img, then backup with cmw.
> 
> finally flash the superSU.

Click to collapse



Which file should I use to boot in with cwm? Is it the one from your instructions for V19? I do see that you have different versions for V19 and V31, this makes me think I need a special one for my device (V21).

Thank You,


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Which file should I use to boot in with cwm? Is it the one from your instructions for V19? I do see that you have different versions for V19 and V31, this makes me think I need a special one for my device (V21).
> 
> Thank You,

Click to collapse



????

The second link I put for you was cwm for your v21. 

You responded it booted.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Which file should I use to boot in with cwm? Is it the one from your instructions for V19? I do see that you have different versions for V19 and V31, this makes me think I need a special one for my device (V21).
> 
> Thank You,

Click to collapse



I'm a little mixed up here.

I have 2 files from you 
1. rca-voyager-V21-boot.img
2. rca-voyager-V21-CWM-recovery.img

In your instructions I see I need a stock recovery img. I don't think I have that for my device version.

Thank You,


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I'm a little mixed up here.
> 
> I have 2 files from you
> 1. rca-voyager-V21-boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you are right I did not make that part. 

I was using the modified stock recovery to allow adb from recovery, so can reboot to fastboot (no button combo on tablet, and the reboot command in stock recovery do not work)
But found out later that adb works on tablet (as long as device has been authorized from within Android) with tablet turned off.

Still little bit "safer" with modified stock recovery though.

I'm not able to make this for you for few days. I will be without PC access.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 26, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> Oh, you are right I did not make that part.
> 
> I was using the modified stock recovery to allow adb from recovery, so can reboot to fastboot (no button combo on tablet, and the reboot command in stock recovery do not work)
> But found out later that adb works on tablet (as long as device has been authorized from within Android) with tablet turned off.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's no problem.

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> It's no problem.
> 
> I really appreciate the help.

Click to collapse



I was able to get this out before loading my flight. So try this recovery.


On my tablet, and others, the. Stock recovery didn't work when booted but does when flashed.

Make sure (modified) stock recovery has adb access first before flashing the modified boot. That way there is best chance to recover if problems happen


Steps:

1. Boot modified boot.img make sure it loads----done
2. Boot cmw, make sure it loads----done

3. Flash modified stock recovery, make sure it loads and has adb access. 

4. Follow steps from original directions. --format /data with fastboot, flash modified boot.img.

5. at this point tablet should be able to boot, and have root access with adb. But not in apps.

6. Boot cwm and flash the superSU as described in direction sheet.



https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=818070582850488194


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 28, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> I was able to get this out before loading my flight. So try this recovery.
> 
> 
> On my tablet, and others, the. Stock recovery didn't work when booted but does when flashed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.

How do I check if it has adb access if it doesn't work when booted?


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 28, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How do I check if it has adb access if it doesn't work when booted?

Click to collapse



I should have worded it. Differently.

For the other files "modified boot" and "cwm" , I had you "fastboot boot" them first to test them out. The modified stock recovery does not work correctly this way. 

So you need to "flash" it to try it.


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 28, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> I should have worded it. Differently.
> 
> For the other files "modified boot" and "cwm" , I had you "fastboot boot" them first to test them out. The modified stock recovery does not work correctly this way.
> 
> So you need to "flash" it to try it.

Click to collapse




I will try this tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## mrmazak (Jan 29, 2018)

I have added directions to pull and patch boot.img and recovery.img to the original direction page.

Also I put together a batch file "tool" that will walk you through it the patching process. 

The tool uses carliv android image kitchen scripts


----------



## Isrgish (Jan 29, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I will try this tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It worked!  I am Rooted! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Isrgish (Feb 12, 2018)

*Stuck in bootloop*

After rooting my device I have been using it for some time now. Today It was giving me some trouble (working very slow and restarted apps a few times) so I rebooted my device. Now it seems to be stuck in a bootloop.
It boots till it gets to "Starting Android apps and then it goes back to the Voyager logo.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank You,


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 12, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> After rooting my device I have been using it for some time now. Today It was giving me some trouble (working very slow and restarted apps a few times) so I rebooted my device. Now it seems to be stuck in a bootloop.
> It boots till it gets to "Starting Android apps and then it goes back to the Voyager logo.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



can only assume some app is misbehaving. So perhaps start over and factory reset.


----------



## PoDurg (Feb 13, 2018)

RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04
worked perfectly after i updated ADB. would not work using adb setup 1.3, "fastboot flashing unlock" wouldn't do anything. updated to adb setup 1.4.3 and worked perfect.
however I wasn't thinking that the "device is now untrusted" 30 second timer was going to stay for some reason.   so that part puts a snag in the application I had in mind for the tablet but I needed root anyway so I'm happy.
 that message would go away if we could lock the bootloader again wouldn't it?


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 13, 2018)

PoDurg said:


> RCT6873W42-ANDROID6.0-V19-V1.16.50-E04
> worked perfectly after i updated ADB. would not work using adb setup 1.3, "fastboot flashing unlock" wouldn't do anything. updated to adb setup 1.4.3 and worked perfect.
> however I wasn't thinking that the "device is now untrusted" 30 second timer was going to stay for some reason.   so that part puts a snag in the application I had in mind for the tablet but I needed root anyway so I'm happy.
> that message would go away if we could lock the bootloader again wouldn't it?

Click to collapse



it should, but you would have to also use the original boot.img, so no more root.


----------



## Isrgish (Feb 13, 2018)

This may be off topic, But I thought this may be my best bet.

It looks like I messed something up with my Google play store while using Titanium Backup. I tried to integrate the play store and the play services into the rom, This got stuck while it was trying and after a few hours I forced closed Titanium. . When doing this I lost my play store and play services. I went and downloaded them again from FreeAPK and installed them, but since then I can't download anything.

I tried a factory reset, but still no help.

I'm wondering if maybe I ruined the ROM version of these 2 apps. Is there some way to reinstall the ROM? Is there any other help you can suggest.


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 14, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> This may be off topic, But I thought this may be my best bet.
> 
> It looks like I messed something up with my Google play store while using Titanium Backup. I tried to integrate the play store and the play services into the rom, This got stuck while it was trying and after a few hours I forced closed Titanium. . When doing this I lost my play store and play services. I went and downloaded them again from FreeAPK and installed them, but since then I can't download anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Remember during the the steps I walked you through, when I said boot into cwm and make a backup?

That is what will help you, if you made that backup.

Other than that will need someone else with your same v21 to make a backup.


----------



## Isrgish (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes.

i thought of that after posting my question. This did help me,a even though there still seems to be something going on. i still have it sometimes take very long for a download to start. Sometimes it doesn't show notification after it installs a app.

but over all I'm back in business.

Thanks again for all your help.

Isr


----------



## Isrgish (Mar 5, 2018)

*ADB device Unauthorized.*

Hi,

I have previously rooted my device, But now ...

My device stopped booting.  So I booted into CWM recovery and I factory reset the device but it still doesn't want to boot. But now when I try to access it through ADB to boot into CWM recovery to restore a backup I made when I rooted the device, I get the unauthorized device.

Is there anything to do now? I have seen in previous posts that people had this problem, but haven'rt seen a solution.

P.S. I can boot into regular recovery. I don't know if this helps.

Please help.

Thank You,


----------



## mrmazak (Mar 5, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have previously rooted my device, But now ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




did you try factory reset in stock recovery ?

any idea what made it stop booting?

should be able to get adb to authorize by trying to do an "adb sideload". I send a dummy file in "adb sideload" and of cource it fails, but then after that the adb is authorized.

then if that helps and gets you back in, please redo the process using the new tool i added to first post.  One of the biggest changes I made was an improvement to prevent the unauthorized problem after a factory reset.


----------



## Isrgish (Mar 5, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> did you try factory reset in stock recovery ?
> 
> any idea what made it stop booting?
> 
> should be able to get adb to authorize by trying to do an "adb sideload". I send a dummy file in "adb sideload" and of cource it fails, but then after that the adb is authorized.

Click to collapse



I tried to sideload a file, but the device still shows as unauthorized after the sideload.

Is there anyway to make a package out of the backup I have and then apply it from recovery (apply from sdcard)?


----------



## mrmazak (Mar 5, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I tried to sideload a file, but the device still shows as unauthorized after the sideload.
> 
> Is there anyway to make a package out of the backup I have and then apply it from recovery (apply from sdcard)?

Click to collapse



no, because the stock needs to have "signed" packages. Signed with rca key.

I will have to send you the private key used when i made the stock recovery for you, Then you put that key into your pc and try the side-load trick again.


----------



## Isrgish (Mar 5, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> no, because the stock needs to have "signed" packages. Signed with rca key.
> 
> I will have to send you the private key used when i made the stock recovery for you, Then you put that key into your pc and try the side-load trick again.

Click to collapse



OK

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




mrmazak said:


> did you try factory reset in stock recovery ?
> 
> any idea what made it stop booting?

Click to collapse



Yes I wiped from stock recovery as well.

I was having some weird problems with SuperUser app something about su being stolen (not the right word but can't remember). So I tried to reboot. It rebooted to blank screen. At that point I was still able to connect with ADB so I booted to CWM recovery and tried formating the Cache and System when that didn't help I wiped the data. After that I wasn't able to connect with ADB only as unauthorized device.


----------



## mrmazak (Mar 5, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> OK
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I had to find the right key.

I put it into a batch file that swapps the key for you.

unzip the attachment, run the batch file , then try to connect to adb, and if not work , do the sideload trick again .


----------



## Isrgish (Mar 5, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> I had to find the right key.
> 
> I put it into a batch file that swapps the key for you.
> 
> unzip the attachment, run the batch file , then try to connect to adb, and if not work , do the sideload trick again .

Click to collapse



Now when I did the sideload trick it shows device as recovery. Now I was able to boot into CWM recovery.

When I tried to restore I get an error that the MD% on system.ext4.tar.b mismatched. What can I do for this. Last time I needed to restore it worked fine. As far as I know no changed were made.

Thanks a Million, for your help till here
Isr

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

Now when I try to restore my CWM backup I get an error that the file system.ext4.tar.b MD5 mismatched. Last time I restored from this backup it worked fine. As far as I remember I made no changes to the backup.

Please any help?

Thank You,


----------



## mrmazak (Mar 5, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> Now when I did the sideload trick it shows device as recovery. Now I was able to boot into CWM recovery.
> 
> When I tried to restore I get an error that the MD% on system.ext4.tar.b mismatched. What can I do for this. Last time I needed to restore it worked fine. As far as I know no changed were made.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not sure at the moment. 

Is there an options menu, if so see if skip MD5 checking is available option.


----------



## Isrgish (Mar 5, 2018)

mrmazak said:


> not sure at the moment.
> 
> Is there an options menu, if so see if skip MD5 checking is available option.

Click to collapse



I went back to my computer and found I had copied the backup there I copied it back to my SD card and its in middle of restoring. If there is any problems I will report back here.

Thank You,

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Isrgish said:


> I went back to my computer and found I had copied the backup there I copied it back to my SD card and its in middle of restoring. If there is any problems I will report back here.
> 
> Thank You,

Click to collapse



OK it finished restoring and it looks good.

By the way every time I reboot from CWM recovery it asks that Root access is missing if I want to Root. Should I do this or not?


----------



## mrmazak (Mar 5, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> By the way every time I reboot from CWM recovery it asks that Root access is missing if I want to Root. Should I do this or not?

Click to collapse



No, not from there.allways tell that no


----------



## lsr992 (May 17, 2018)

So after watching this develop from a fat, and unable to get the firmware anywhere, my kid stumbles upon this site today. Scroll through until about the 4th or 5th time you click see more, and blam! RCA. Tons of other cool hard to find firmwares. And it has 4 different versions of this device. The one I downloaded was 100% legit the business.


----------



## mrmazak (May 19, 2018)

What?


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2018)

I found one of these tablets, I rooted it using your info. I had another Intel X86 tablet that had a BIOS but was android with a locked bootloader, I looked into installing Windows on it but the bootloader prevented that. 



 This RCA Intel x86 has an unlocked bootloader but has no BIOS that I can find. Do you know of a way to get this tablet to install 32Bit Windows from USB or maybe dualboot using grub2 somehow? In searching, I've ran across some tools that force a BIOS or similar in order to boot from USB to run the install but it was for Atom Z3736F I think, I wouldn't know how to do the same with this tablet though.


Also, I know it has probably been asked, but I also have a RCT 6973W43, I have them side by side with Aida64 open on both, they are both showing all the same information hardware-wise through every menu. I know other devices with exact same SoC can use the same recoveries. What prevents this from also working on it?

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




mrmazak said:


> .

Click to collapse



 I found one of these tablets, I rooted it using your info. I had another Intel X86 tablet that had a BIOS but was android with a locked bootloader, I looked into installing Windows on it but the bootloader prevented that. 



This RCA Intel x86 has an unlocked bootloader but has no BIOS that I can find. Do you know of a way to get this tablet to install 32Bit Windows from USB or maybe dualboot using grub2 somehow? In searching, I've ran across some tools that force a BIOS or similar in order to boot from USB to run the install but it was for Atom Z3736F I think, I wouldn't know how to do the same with this tablet though.


----------



## mrmazak (May 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I found one of these tablets, I rooted it using your info. I had another Intel X86 tablet that had a BIOS but was android with a locked bootloader, I looked into installing Windows on it but the bootloader prevented that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't really know.


----------



## strubedo (May 31, 2018)

I need adb key for v19 for pc my screen is cracked and have to use otg mouse i cant make the rsa key because of the broke screen.


----------



## jonthn41 (Aug 31, 2018)

vampirefo said:


> That would require a custom recovery, the root method would be same as this one.
> 
> A custom recovery, custom boot.img and SuperSU.
> 
> Sent from my Life_Max using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



if you have access to a boot.img file you can push it to your device and have magisk-manager.apk root it.. I did this for a tablet i have, however I had to unpack the patched-boot.img and edit the default.prop a little bit to get it to boot.


----------



## CargoJacker (Sep 7, 2018)

*question*

i have a recent rca voyager 3 (w43MD) on android 7.0 intel proc
seeing the problems with the older voyager 3's i recogn it's gonna be nearly impossible to root?


----------



## jodieb (Sep 12, 2018)

*Voyager not recognized by sdb*

I have a Voyager module RCT6873W42. I have turned on OEM unlock and USB debugging in developer options. I have also installed adb fastbook and the intel driver. However, when I enter "fastboot devices" nothing is found even though the device does show up in my file manager.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2018)

jodieb said:


> I have a Voyager module RCT6873W42. I have turned on OEM unlock and USB debugging in developer options. I have also installed adb fastbook and the intel driver. However, when I enter "fastboot devices" nothing is found even though the device does show up in my file manager.

Click to collapse



Sometimes you have to manually select the adb driver for the device in device manager. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm getting a message that there is a critical update for my tablet from RCA. When I tried to upgrade I got an error that it found unexpected information.

Does anyone know if this is related to the device being rooted? Or how to go about upgrading the system?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I'm getting a message that there is a critical update for my tablet from RCA. When I tried to upgrade I got an error that it found unexpected information.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is related to the device being rooted? Or how to go about upgrading the system?

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and choose factory reset to reset the device, then choose wipe cache partition(this might remove the "unexpected information") then wait for the update notification to pop up again, then try the update.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm trying to backup my device via CWM recovery. But I can't mount the external Sd card I get "Error mounting /external_sd!"

I know that the external SD card isn't at /external_sd.

How do I go about mounting the external SD card.

Thank You,


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I'm trying to backup my device via CWM recovery. But I can't mount the external Sd card I get "Error mounting /external_sd!"
> 
> I know that the external SD card isn't at /external_sd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all devices are the same, when using the temp recovery tool, some devices can use it to create a backup but not all can. The tool is designed to work with many different devices. Some are only compatible enough to boot the recovery session long enough to root, some are very compatible and can use all the features. The backup feature will work on some models but not on others.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Not all devices are the same, when using the temp recovery tool, some devices can use it to create a backup but not all can. The tool is designed to work with many different devices. Some are only compatible enough to boot the recovery session long enough to root, some are very compatible and can use all the features. The backup feature will work on some models but not on others.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have used the tool previously to make a backup and I'm almost sure I was able then to backup to an external SD card.

If anyone could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to recovery and choose factory reset to reset the device, then choose wipe cache partition(this might remove the "unexpected information") then wait for the update notification to pop up again, then try the update.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I finally got my device baked up and tried your suggestion. But no work. I still get the same message.

Here is the exact message I get (this is while its in recovery mode and installing the update)

```
"/system/bin/app_process32" has unexpected contents.
E:Error in @/cache/recovery/block.map
(Status 7)

Installation aborted
```

Maybe I need to replace one of these files? If yes where can I get a better copy.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Thank You,


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> I finally got my device baked up and tried your suggestion. But no work. I still get the same message.
> 
> Here is the exact message I get (this is while its in recovery mode and installing the update)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Status 7 means that the file you are trying to flash is not compatible with your recovery or not compatible with your device.

Is the file you are trying to flash is a stock official update? 

Are you trying to flash it using CWM/TWRP?

Is the update for your specific model?

If the answer to those questions is yes, that's your issue. You can't flash a stock update via custom recovery, flashing stock updates requires stock recovery and an unmodified system partition(meaning no root and no modified system files).

If this is what yours trying to do, you'll need stock recovery and you'll need to undo any modifications you have made to system and remove root.

Then, after the update is applied, then you can root the device again.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 26, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Status 7 means that the file you are trying to flash is not compatible with your recovery or not compatible with your device.
> 
> Is the file you are trying to flash is a stock official update?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I go about unrooting and returning my device to its original form to be able to install the update?

Thank You,


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2018)

Isrgish said:


> How do I go about unrooting and returning my device to its original form to be able to install the update?
> 
> Thank You,

Click to collapse



If you have SuperSu, there is an option in the SuperSU in-app settings for removing root and uninstalling SuperSu. 

If you have Magisk, there is a Magisk uninstaller zip in the Magisk thread that you flash via TWRP to remove root.

Or, if the update can be downloaded via the internet, you can download it and flash it via PC, flashing via PC will remove root during the flashing process, depending on what kind of update it is, the update would have to contain an update system.img, if it doesn't, it won't remove root during the flashing process, which could result in a soft-brick or bootloop.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrgish (Sep 26, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you gave SuperSu, there is an option in the SuperSU in-app settings for removing root and uninstalling SuperSu.
> 
> If you have Magisk, there is a Magisk uninstaller zip in the Magisk thread that you flash via TWRP to remove root.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just want to make sure its safe to use this option from SuperSU.

I rooted my device with the instructions on this thread.

Thank You,


----------



## Travisholt92 (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you for this guide. Twrp and lineage 14.1 are now on my to do list for this device. Stock is unbearable. Once I finish those projects they will b posted here on XDA


----------



## avaricesyn (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you for this, appreciate the care and dedication especially that has gone into your script ^_^

It took me a few hours, but for anyone else who might have picked up this tablet or is just now getting around to rooting it (and like me have very little experience), the steps are as follows:

1. Download the files in the first post. On the SuperSu thread, SRs are betas. I used v.2.82 (not SR)
2. Install the Intel driver, reboot pc for good measure
3. run "patch.bat" in the Boot-Recovery-Patcher-Flasher folder, just go down the list and make sure you're not getting errors.
4. I had to run adb from the newest official build to get it to initially allow for fastboot flashing because there is a very short window in which you can hit the volume up button to allow permission, so I had to almost simultaneously run the command and press the up arrow when it came to that step
5. You can switch back over to the patch script for the rest of the steps
6. If you're using SuperSu v2.82 you're going to have to manually install it from the CWM boot because the script is set to look for 2.79 (make sure that you transfer it as a zip from your computer into the root directory of the device, which is the first menu that appears when you click on "Internal Storage")

Don't interrupt your tablet when it's on the black screen w/ the yellow text that says "Your device is not safe... blah, blah, blah, rebooting." Just let it do its thing.

There were multiple times where my tablet was factory reset during this process. Each time just skip as many of the steps as you can and go straight back into settings, enable developer mode, oem bootloader unlock, and adb usb debugging, and carry on with the patch on your PC where you left off.


----------



## zamiel2112 (Jan 8, 2020)

chris5204 said:


> I can't see the steps in the unlock tool since I can't get the tablet connected with adb. It was whatever I was supposed to do after unlocking the bootloader. I can turn the tablet off and on but can't get to recovery and it's stuck on Voyager screen.

Click to collapse



Chris. Hello. Were you ever able to get past this bricked state of the tablet? I have the exact thing as you going on and looking for some help.


----------



## chris5204 (Jan 9, 2020)

zamiel2112 said:


> Chris. Hello. Were you ever able to get past this bricked state of the tablet? I have the exact thing as you going on and looking for some help.

Click to collapse



No, sorry. I had to give up on it. It's gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## Danny33452 (Feb 4, 2020)

*Does this work with Android 8.1*



mrmazak said:


> Root has been achieved for rca tablet, With the intel atom chip
> 
> 
> Basic steps are Just like many android devices.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was wondering if it worked on 8.1 because mine came out of the box like that


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 4, 2020)

Danny33452 said:


> I was wondering if it worked on 8.1 because mine came out of the box like that

Click to collapse



I can't say. Mine had Android 6 only.


----------



## Danny33452 (Feb 5, 2020)

*Could you downgrade*



mrmazak said:


> I can't say. Mine had Android 6 only.

Click to collapse



Mine Has a unlocked bootloader so theoretically you could downgrade to a stock 6.0 rom

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

I cant boot Cwm It just gives me this error
Sending 'boot.img' (12604 KB)                      OKAY [  0.420s]
Booting                                            FAILED (remote: 'invalid kernel address: not lie in memory')
fastboot: error: Command failed


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 5, 2020)

Danny33452 said:


> Mine Has a unlocked bootloader so theoretically you could downgrade to a stock 6.0 rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You cannot use the same files from this method. It is completely different devices. And os version. You will need to get  copy. Of the boot.img from your version device. 

Don't think  downgrade is possible either.


----------



## Danny33452 (Feb 5, 2020)

mrmazak said:


> You cannot use the same files from this method. It is completely different devices. And os version. You will need to get  copy. Of the boot.img from your version device.
> 
> Don't think  downgrade is possible either.

Click to collapse



would you know where to find such files


----------



## mrmazak (Feb 6, 2020)

Danny33452 said:


> would you know where to find such files

Click to collapse



What is the full model number and build number for your tablet?

Should be shown in he " about phone " menu in settings


----------



## Danny33452 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry for not responding for so long but
Build Number: RCT6873W42BMF9E-ANDROID8.1-V12-V1.16.100-E16
Model Number: RCT6873W42BMF9E


----------



## stusie (Mar 13, 2020)

What would it take to get this to work with the MTK chipset? I have a full image of the system ROM dumped from my device (Build RCT6873W42BMF9A-ANDROID8.1-V09-V1.25.101-A04), and can extract boot.img or anything else you might need from the stock firmware like that.


----------



## MrsPeen (May 1, 2020)

I'm looking for help with rooting my RCA Voyager as well. Build number is RCT6873W42BMF8-ANDROID8.1-V15-V1.20.0-A02. I'm new to this as well. I was able to get my LG tablet rooted successfully but I'm lost with this one. Any help would be great appreciated!


----------



## jjboo26 (Dec 6, 2020)

mrmazak said:


> Are you using this with correct drivers?
> And with working voyager tablet, with an Intel soc. This does not work with an m version tablet(mtk soc)
> 
> I never had problems with volume key not recognized

Click to collapse



Hello there can anyone help me bypass the FRP on this model RCT6703W12H1 Rca Atlas Pro 10,it is such a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## xxMoon (Jul 17, 2021)

I discovered an unbrick solution for v23 Intel devices.

Unbrick Package: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LFQqnJeRqpbK___HnKMvMPQJvEWPDIDz/view?usp=sharing

Prerequisites:
Win7 32bit (Wont work on x64)
A brain

1. Unpack archive to desktop
2. Install Intel Android Drivers
3. Open cmd as admin, enter "bcdedit /set testsigning on" and "*bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS"
4. Restart PC
5. Open FlashTool_E2.exe as admin
6. Select file->usb map wizard
7. For type, select custom. for string Vid_8087&Pid_07f6 and the press next
8. With your device powered off, plug it into the pc. It should detect it and say something, just click done.
9. Power your device back off and unplug it from the pc.
10. Next to the add file box click the ... button and select boot.fls and system.fls from the Image-s3grt6w folder.
11. Click next
12. Plug in tablet to pc, it should automatically flash and reboot your device.
13. Profit

Now you can get back into fastboot.*


----------



## WeAreGod (Aug 30, 2021)

Having trouble finding intel drivers for this tablet. Link in post just leads to intel website..


----------



## WeAreGod (Aug 30, 2021)

Found the drivers. Now when I run the Patch Tool and do the first step (Unlock Bootloader), the Tablet reboots to a black screen and stays there until I manually press the Hard Reset button.


----------



## WeAreGod (Aug 30, 2021)

When I try the first option to unlock for intel.. Device reboots into fastboot black screen. Unknown device appears, I manually updated driver to CWM ADB Composite Interface. Still Black screen, then patch program says to press volume up. I press volume up while black screen. No reply, press any key. So then I assume it's a menu and I have to select using the power button to start unlock. Well this whole thing starts.


> Found ADB
> 
> Waiting for  0 seconds, press a key to continue ...
> Found FASTBOOT
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## WeAreGod (Aug 30, 2021)

Continuation of last reply ...
Immediately after sending flashing unlock command, I held down + button and I saw the menu visibly flash on the tablet screen but it was too fast to read... Then PowerShell returned the following :


> PS C:\Users\WeAreGod\Desktop\Android\Voyager\Boot-Recovery-Patcher-Flasher> ./fastboot flashing unlock
> (bootloader) Please confirm the device state action using the UI.
> (bootloader) got key event 2
> (bootloader) EV_UP received
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally it would get stuck and return error 'couldn't change state' . So I discovered that one needs to hold Volume up + button immediately after sending fastboot flashing unlock command... Now onto the next part.


----------



## WeAreGod (Aug 30, 2021)

Somewhat related question... I'm attempting to install custom ROM zips (Lineage OS 13 & omni9) I've tried installing both zip files in CWM using external_sd and also adb sideload...

"Installing update...
E: Error in /external_sd/lineage-13.zip
(status 255)"

Also during adb sideload:

"restarting adbd...
status 0
Finding update package
Opening update package
E: Can't open /tmp/update.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted.
"


----------



## mrmazak (Sep 25, 2021)

WeAreGod said:


> Somewhat related question... I'm attempting to install custom ROM zips (Lineage OS 13 & omni9) I've tried installing both zip files in CWM using external_sd and also adb sideload...
> 
> "Installing update...
> E: Error in /external_sd/lineage-13.zip
> ...

Click to collapse




well this is an uncommon device with no released builds of lieage nor Omni, so whatever files you are tring to flash install would likely not work. so its a good thing teh install is failing. sorry to say . but the best you can hope for on these intell tablets is simply to have root access. \


----------



## WeAreGod (Oct 21, 2021)

mrmazak said:


> well this is an uncommon device with no released builds of lieage nor Omni, so whatever files you are tring to flash install would likely not work. so its a good thing teh install is failing. sorry to say . but the best you can hope for on these intell tablets is simply to have root access. \

Click to collapse



How can I create a custom ROM that will work on it? (or modify a stable build of Lineage OS so that it will work on here)

I would like to modify the stock ROM so that everything is in dark mode. 

I assume that would involve just modifying the color settings of the UI.

Does anyone know of any good guides on how to do such a thing?


----------



## terminal.insight (Sep 13, 2022)

If anyone has a copy of the unbrick package from a few posts up it would help me out a lot if they could send it my way. Thanks <3.


----------

